# Ask Persephone anything



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm bored, and the part of the brain that tells me ideas are bad is defective in me, also other people have made this kind of thread so I guess it's allowed for now?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

what were you like from 2005-2008....were you ever an emo kid?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How old are you? I'm guessing 25?


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

How tall are you?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm bored, and the part of the brain that tells me ideas are bad is defective in me, also other people have made this kind of thread so I guess it's allowed for now?


Do you miss being 5 years old? And how would you feel if you were bitten by your couch?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> what were you like from 2005-2008....were you ever an emo kid?


Not really emo I kind of shunned labels even then, but I was really into Green Day around 2005, alternative fashion (all different kinds depending on the time,) and rock/metal music. In 2008 I was going through a bit of a phase with The Cure and Patrick Wolf I think, although that might have been 2007.

But for all intents and purposes yes I was a 'devil worshipping' emo lol.



Kevin001 said:


> How old are you? I'm guessing 25?


Close I'm 24.



Sdistant said:


> How tall are you?


5'2"~



lonerroom said:


> Do you miss being 5 years old? And how would you feel if you were bitten by your couch?


I don't remember that specific year well, but I do miss how exciting everything was when I was a child and how I'd never struggle to motivate myself to do anything. Things were just much more lighthearted back then.

I'd probably set the couch on fire to be honest, because biting just isn't cool outside of the bedroom and some chairs have to learn these things the hard way.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you experiment with make-up before deciding not to wear it? And on balance, are you happy with your decision to avoid using it, or do you sometimes want to use it but feel afraid to for some reason?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

What did you study at uni?

What is your youtube channel, I'd be interested to see your videos?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Are you going to make YouTube videos again? I'm still a loyal subscriber lol you made some really interesting videos


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Are you bioluminiscent?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

What characters/series do you most like shipping?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Add me in Runescape plz?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

do you have any special dietary requirements?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Did you experiment with make-up before deciding not to wear it? And on balance, are you happy with your decision to avoid using it, or do you sometimes want to use it but feel afraid to for some reason?


At about the age of 9-11 I did a little because other girls I hung out with did and it was sort of expected that I'd join in. Later when I started experimenting with different clothing styles I messed around with some black makeup a couple of times inside the house, but I guess I quickly decided it wasn't for me and then didn't use any after that. I also once used eyeliner as part of a Halloween costume in 2010, and I've always sometimes used black nail varnish.

Family members would still buy me makeup though for years, which was a bit of a waste.

I am happy mostly, I have issues with the skin on my face now and my eyelids (blepharitis) and I doubt face makeup would help with that.

I also think that it's probable that if I'd started doing it regularly from a young age I'd have become dependant on it and be too scared to ever change and feel naked without it, just because of the type of person I am.

So I am happy for the most part. It's expensive too so not buying makeup is a plus.

I wouldn't mind using it if I decided to go to a cosplay event some time and it helped with the costume, or maybe if I was experimenting with trying to look more masculine.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wow I wasn't expecting to get so many questions.



CharlotteTortoise said:


> What did you study at uni?
> 
> What is your youtube channel, I'd be interested to see your videos?


Computer games modelling and animation (but animation was a tiny part of it, and it was mostly just making 3D stuff with video games in mind.

A lot of them make me cringe now but my channel name is , I haven't uploaded anything for a while.



Jesuszilla said:


> Are you going to make YouTube videos again? I'm still a loyal subscriber lol you made some really interesting videos


Ah I have loads of footage I could make into videos of places I've been to, but I've just been really lazy about editing it all and uploading it. I could probably make about 7 videos at least out of it all.

Also I had problems I think when filming vlogs at home with the sound being too quite which put me off a bit because I didn't want to spend money at the time on a mic. I'd like to make more videos though. My camera is beginning to die now though too which is sad 



Orbiter said:


> Are you bioluminiscent?


sadly no 



mentoes said:


> What's your favorite Harry Potter spell?


I don't know actually, the one I tried out the most in real life though was always accio 



Wings of Amnesty said:


> What characters/series do you most like shipping?


I've shipped a lot of pairings over the years. I'm not currently into any fandoms for shipping really though... I've not been watching enough live action TV lately for that really and I swore off real person stuff when I was about 15. Aside from dipping in and out of stuff, the last big pairing I was into was Spock/Uhura in 2013~



xxDark Horse said:


> Add me in Runescape plz?


I'm still probably going to pass for now. I've kept it separate from everything else for so long, I'm just not sure I want to open it up. I've had the account since 2004 and it's the only account I've ever had. Maybe I should make a new one I dunno...



Surly Wurly said:


> do you have any special dietary requirements?


Not as far as I know


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not as far as I know


k thx

now, what does marsellus wallace look like?


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Who's the emo looking guy in your avatar?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Grog said:


> Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?












My brain wanted it to be 25 from when it turned around but then I looked it up and that wasn't even what the question was asking lmao it was the total distance.



Classified said:


> What is the meaning of life?


42



Surly Wurly said:


> k thx
> 
> now, what does marsellus wallace look like?


I think he looks like a ***** tbh



Mattsy94 said:


> Who's the emo looking guy in your avatar?


Chris Corner/IAMX


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

favorite japanese fashion subculture


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

What do you think of me? Do you like me?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bad baby said:


> favorite japanese fashion subculture


Decora is kind of funky though I like koteosa better because it's like the darker version. I also like general visual kei kinda clothing styles.



Imbored21 said:


> What do you think of me? Do you like me?


Probably shouldn't ask this kind of question  I'm pretty indifferent to you though, I mean obviously your back story changes a lot that no one really knows you. Are you 'Eurasian?' Are you a hot white guy? Do you 'bang 90 chicks every day?' Are you a virgin? Do you play WoW? Do you watch porn all day? Are you a billionaire? These are just a few of the yous that exist in the multiverse you've created, and we may never know.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

What:
-Book/manga/comic
-Movie/tv series/anime
-games
are you reading, watching, playing (if anything atm)?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kiba said:


> What:
> -Book/manga/comic
> -Movie/tv series/anime
> -games
> are you reading, watching, playing (if anything atm)?


Not much really right now. I was watching Bob's Burgers and Rick and Morty (I have a few episodes of that to catch up with,) I have tons of stuff I want to finish/start watching though.

And I was playing Runescape quite a bit but I've stopped for the past week or so.

I have a massive to play list as well...

But my anhedonia has been way worse this entire month for whatever reason so yeah.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not much really right now. I was watching Bob's Burgers and Rick and Morty (I have a few episodes of that to catch up with,) I have tons of stuff I want to finish/start watching though.
> 
> And I was playing Runescape quite a bit but I've stopped for the past week or so.
> 
> ...


Well then when your scrotum hasnt been dragging on the floor from anhedonia, what have you been up to as of late besides the frivolities of passive entertainment streams to kill time?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Grog said:


> Two trains are on the same track a distance 100 km apart heading towards one another, each at a speed of 50 km/h. A fly starting out at the front of one train, flies towards the other at a speed of 75 km/h. Upon reaching the other train, the fly turns around and continues towards the first train. How many kilometers does the fly travel before getting squashed in the collision of the two trains?


Sorry not my thread but I have to ask, what's the math that figures this out? I know it's [spoiler=spoiler]75km, because the fly is going to fly for an hour (as that's how long the trains will take to collide) at 75km/hr[/spoiler] but is that really all it is?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Why you dig me so much.??...(happy face)


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Sorry not my thread but I have to ask, what's the math that figures this out? I know it's [spoiler=spoiler]75km, because the fly is going to fly for an hour (as that's how long the trains will take to collide) at 75km/hr[/spoiler] but is that really all it is?


I have no idea I just googled it lol .


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i had to look up what koteosa was and holy sh!t that's really intense. they all look like fancy japanese versions of gwen stefani's kids @[email protected]

what are some funky foods that you would like to try?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What do you do to pass the time?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

do you know what british channel is the rugby world cup on?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you ever watched Gravity Falls or Steven Universe? Are you gonna be moving in with Hades soon?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bad baby said:


> i had to look up what koteosa was and holy sh!t that's really intense. they all look like fancy japanese versions of gwen stefani's kids @[email protected]
> 
> what are some funky foods that you would like to try?


You know I don't know, I'm really open to trying pretty much anything though except like... live beating animal hearts. Don't think I can do that, did see that once in a YouTube video though (snake heart I think) D:



Kiba said:


> Well then when your scrotum hasnt been dragging on the floor from anhedonia, what have you been up to as of late besides the frivolities of passive entertainment streams to kill time?


OK, I will tell you a story.

I went to a Japanese matsuri in London on... Last Saturday with my mum. She told me her friend had asked her if I was going (she's from Japan originally and now we have a weird kind of connection where we sometimes speak through my mum, I know, what is my life) We didn't end up running into her though.

It wasn't amazing, but it was OK. There were some cute dancing mascots and nice music and I mean the tonkotsu ramen I ate basically made it worth while in itself and also makes me wonder why anyone would just have dry seaweed when you could just eat slimey seaweed that has more flavour?

All the staff there only spoke in Japanese, so that was immersive and ordering food was really stressful because after I ordered I had to wait and there were so many people around and I was thinking 'am I gonna get my food :< how are they keeping track?' but it was OK in the end then I said thanks quietly in Japanese and left.

My mum stared at me eating, torn. She didn't want any because she doesn't like 'soupy food' but then she saw me eating it and was like 'can I have some?' and she couldn't because I only had chopsticks so I couldn't really give her a little bit of anything because I can't cut with them, I can barely eat with them.

It was really busy though, so many people everywhere and not a particularly large area either. It was a pretty small event really.

I also saw some human statue Yoda's - this was a significant amusing moment for me - these guys were in the news here a few months back because there's evidently quite a few of them (I only saw two,) and they've been essentially involved in a turf war (seriously they should just get a new outfit idea)

Then me and my mum went walking around later on because she wanted to look at all the theatres in Leicester square, and we stumbled into China Town where I bought.... Not anything Chinese but... A pack of giant pocky. (It's kind of more of a novelty and I rate it less than the small pocky)

All in all you could say it was a very weaboo day.

And I'm going to a (decided to delete name) concert soon. Again. It looks like on the 2nd day (which is the concert I'm not going to,) he was going to play more old songs from his back catalogue based on what I read online D: nooooooo I'm not going that day (is my feelings about that.) I hope he fits more in then the concert I went to last time though, but either way the female vocalist that worked on his latest album is gonna be there this time so that's cool because she wasn't at the concert I went to before.

This is quite unorthodox though and sometimes, aside from visiting family, I won't leave the house for weeks.



rdrr said:


> What do you do to pass the time?


I spend most of my time on this forum, or talking to people online, and listening to music, sometimes playing games, sometimes watching things, reading stuff, making digital art and sleeping.



Daveyboy said:


> Why you dig me so much.??...(happy face)


You don't post much anymore, but I remember you from when I first started posting here. You are like an SAS elder to me now.



TheOLDPrince said:


> do you know what british channel is the rugby world cup on?


The only reason I actually know this is even going on is because when I was at the Japanese matsuri in London they announced that Japan was beating South Africa.

This might be the most information I have ever taken in about rugby.



Barakiel said:


> Have you ever watched Gravity Falls or Steven Universe? Are you gonna be moving in with Hades soon?


I haven't heard of those actually, well maybe I've heard of Gravity Falls by name only? Not sure.

And yeah, you know, I spend a few months with him every winter. Should be good. Sex is pretty... Interesting, as you can imagine from a god of the underworld and Cerberus is probably missing me, he's a sweetheart really.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

What is the solution to Hilbert's sixteenth problem?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello @Persephone The Dread, have you accepted jesus christ as your personal lord and saviour?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

What degree of statistical certainty do you have that you were comprehensive in removing Earth-based life forms from the spacecraft / rover? I.E. is there any chance that some microbes were missed during cleaning?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

you ever just feel like it's one of those days where people know how to do the stick and twist-y thingy with a knife? Not that I know how to, personally. But you just get that feeling.. ok, I sound like a weirdo. not srs. :| Unless you've never experienced that feeling, that's cool too.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

is there a place in japan that you would most like to visit?


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

mentoes said:


> What's your favorite Harry Potter spell?


... I distinctly remember this question on another "ask me anything" thread.

You're just waiting to pounce on everyone with it, aren't you?

_I'm onto you._


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

As for Persephone, what are your feelings towards the actual (all right, mythological) Persephone?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Will I ever get married? c:


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Have you ever been to Northern England?
What's your opinion of Zeus?
What's your opinion of Jeremy Corbyn?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> What do you do for a living?


Nothing for the most part



Steve French said:


> What is the solution to Hilbert's sixteenth problem?


This is one of those maths things again, isn't it?



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hello @Persephone The Dread, have you accepted jesus christ as your personal lord and saviour?


He's alright I guess, but no.



Blue Dino said:


> What degree of statistical certainty do you have that you were comprehensive in removing Earth-based life forms from the spacecraft / rover? I.E. is there any chance that some microbes were missed during cleaning?


0.97% so expect Human/alien hybrids soon when the aliens get a hold of that.



coeur_brise said:


> you ever just feel like it's one of those days where people know how to do the stick and twist-y thingy with a knife? Not that I know how to, personally. But you just get that feeling.. ok, I sound like a weirdo. not srs. :| Unless you've never experienced that feeling, that's cool too.


I feel like I'm being stabbed emotionally quite often to be honest.



bad baby said:


> is there a place in japan that you would most like to visit?


I want to visit lots of places really but Hashima Island, Nara park, Okunoshima island, Tokyo, Kyoto and Nikko National Park.



TheWildeOne said:


> As for Persephone, what are your feelings towards the actual (all right, mythological) Persephone?


One of my favourite characters in Greek mythology.



LichtLune said:


> Will I ever get married? c:


Statistically, it seems likely. Lol sounds like an 8 ball answer.



SD92 said:


> Have you ever been to Northern England?
> What's your opinion of Zeus?
> What's your opinion of Jeremy Corbyn?


I've been to Leeds, I also lived in Derby for three years and spent some time in Nottingham but that's in the midlands. In fact that's basically right in the centre of England. But I'm from Bedfordshire so it was north of me. It's not England but I'll probably go to Scotland at some point in the following years to visit my friend.

Zeus is boring and tyrannical.

I don't really have an opinion on him as of yet. I like that he created a minister for mental health in labour's cabinet.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Statistically, it seems likely.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think he looks like a ***** tbh


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Would you like me more if I was left-wing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Would you like me more if I was left-wing?


I don't know anything about you besides your political opinions, and you had a McDonalds avatar once and I can't stand that place. The way you word your posts is more annoying to me than your beliefs half the time. I imagine we're quite different people in general, I'm not very traditional.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know anything about you besides your political opinions, and you had a McDonalds avatar once and I can't stand that place. The way you word your posts is more annoying to me than your beliefs half the time. I imagine we're quite different people in general, I'm not very traditional.


OK, so you don't like McDonalds and you're not a fan of stubborn right-wing bigotry either. I will see what I can do.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

not a better love story than twilight


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Would you like me if I were a racist?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

If you were able to become the leader of Italy and reform the entirety of the Roman Empire, what would you do with all of that land and power?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> OK, so you don't like McDonalds and you're not a fan of stubborn right-wing bigotry either. I will see what I can do.


I don't actually like Burger King either, I'm not a fan of most fast food chains or what I think they represent for you. There are a few that have OK food I'll eat now and then though.



gopherinferno said:


> not a better love story than twilight


hahah



Were said:


> Would you like me if I were a racist?


OK so hypothetically.. How does that manifest and do you want to change that?



iCod said:


> If you were able to become the leader of Italy and reform the entirety of the Roman Empire, what would you do with all of that land and power?


I don't know to be honest, but I really want to see what a UK that stayed Pagan would look like now.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't actually like Burger King either, I'm not a fan of most fast food chains or what I think they represent for you. There are a few that have OK food I'll eat now and then though.


No I don't like Burger King either, its all processed meat and multi-national corporatism. Two things I cannot abide by as a new man.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK so hypothetically.. How does that manifest and do you want to change that?
> .


hypotetically speaking, I like annoying people in forums but I'm willing to change......... my avatar...... to this:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Were said:


> hypotetically speaking, I like annoying people in forums but I'm willing to change......... my avatar...... to this:


That's like culture jamming/subvertisement? or you want to annoy people with the avatar? I don't really see the point but you don't need my permission to change your avatar to something controversial.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

@Persephone The Dread No, I like kkk, fast food imperialism and annoying people, actually I don't like KFC that much but I couldn't come with a picture that combines confederate flag and Mcdonald's.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Statistically, it seems likely. Lol sounds like an 8 ball answer.


To be fair, it was sort of an 8-ball question, wasn't it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Were said:


> @Persephone The Dread No, I like kkk, fast food imperialism and annoying people, actually I don't like KFC that much but I couldn't come with a picture that combines confederate flag and Mcdonald's.


There's a disappointing lack of purple for starters. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's a disappointing lack of purple for starters. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


Is purple your favourite color? I would have guessed black.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sex in car?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Were said:


> @Persephone The Dread No, I like kkk, fast food imperialism and annoying people, actually I don't like KFC that much but I couldn't come with a picture that combines confederate flag and Mcdonald's.











Also, the article this is attached to is magical.
https://veryquicknews.wordpress.com...ce-backlash-after-lowering-confederate-flags/


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can we be friends until entropy? Or at least a little before that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sin said:


> can we be rivals


Nah, my quotas full.



Were said:


> Is purple your favourite color? I would have guessed black.


It is, I also do like black a lot though it's technically not a colour (pedantic)



markwalters2 said:


> Sex in car?


probably not.



JustThisGuy said:


> Can we be friends until entropy? Or at least a little before that?


I always think of this when I see that word:






and entropy of what that is the question.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can we hold hands when the asteroid hits in 2036?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 5'2"~


That's adorably small. &#128522;


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Can we hold hands when the asteroid hits in 2036?


Possibly, it depends on how I feel at the time, but I think it would be better to negotiate with the aliens to take their homeland elsewhere.



Perspicacious said:


> That's adorably small. &#128522;


That's why I want to be taller.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Apophis, 2036. It's happening. Look it up. 

Wanna go to Aussieland and ride in a kangaroo? That's right, not on, but in.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's why I want to be taller.


It's fine though because you look really young too. Just embrace the cuteness lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Apophis, 2036. It's happening. Look it up.
> 
> Wanna go to Aussieland and ride in a kangaroo? That's right, not on, but in.


According to NASA it's basically not going to happen 



Wings of Amnesty said:


> It's fine though because you look really young too. Just embrace the cuteness lol.


I'm torn on looking young, it's good for attracting guys, although not necessarily the guys I'm attracted to but in a general sense, but at the same time I'm often mistaken for a teenager and I don't like that.

Most of the time I can't embrace the cuteness, because I want to be perceived a certain way and I can't be.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Most of the time I can't embrace the cuteness, because I want to be perceived a certain way and I can't be.


My body doesn't look the way I want to be perceived either (in my head I've always imagined myself and would feel more comfortable shorter and very slender) but it's something that can't be changed. You fit the look for young and cute, and that's something you can definitely work with.

How do you want to be perceived that you can't because of your appearance? If it's about being taken seriously, I know some very respected women who don't look imposing physically.


----------



## oscariswild (May 27, 2015)

Are you interested in mythology at all?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

What if I were to tell you were a beautiful woman and not a cute girl?

Also, Apophis! God of Destruction! He'll be back. (Just read the news. Shucks.  )


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sin said:


> can we be rivals


I'll be your rival cabron



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't actually like Burger King either


I'm so speechless I don't even know what reaction gif to use


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fave SW piece?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

what do you think of my posts/feelings/thoughts/opinions, if anything.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you have any preferred pronouns now, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Would you rather date a woman with three breasts or one?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

oscariswild said:


> Are you interested in mythology at all?


A little, but my interest is mostly superficial and I'm not very knowledgeable.



JustThisGuy said:


> What if I were to tell you were a beautiful woman and not a cute girl?
> 
> Also, Apophis! God of Destruction! He'll be back. (Just read the news. Shucks.  )


Well I'd rather people said what they actually thought, no matter what, but also beautiful has always sounded to me like a very dramatic thing that only people who are in love would really say to each other or maybe if you're dressed up really amazingly and you're a close friend or whatever. It seems to have additional emotional connotations I dunno. I can't really picture it as a more casual compliment. I think pretty is probably the casual version.

I don't mind cute in the context you're thinking though anyway it's only when there's an additional 'awwwwr442' about it that I start to feel kind of... Weakened I guess.



AussiePea said:


> Fave SW piece?


That's really hard lol but this one will always pop into my head first so I'll go with that:






Although if you mean solo work then... That's also hard, I'll go with this though in terms of emotional connection:








SilentLyric said:


> what do you think of my posts/feelings/thoughts/opinions, if anything.


I don't see you post as much now as in the past, and I'm not sure. I 
like how whenever you make a poll you add in something like: 'silentlyric? more like silentcutie' though.



Barakiel said:


> Do you have any preferred pronouns now, if you don't mind me asking?


Usually she etc, but I'd want people to refer to me that way regardless for pragmatism.



Slippin Jimmy said:


> Would you rather date a woman with three breasts or one?


Both sound pretty odd (at least if it's like one breast in the middle of her chest which is what I'm picturing) I'm not a breast person to begin with either (I'm also almost exclusively attracted to men) I can appreciate a nice *** on women but when it comes to breasts I'm just like :blank


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

What makes you break?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you ever get to beat Mom in Binding of Isaac?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> What makes you break?


I can't reveal my weaknesses don't you know. Well, at least not explicitly.



Barakiel said:


> Did you ever get to beat Mom in Binding of Isaac?


lol I didn't :') I've played about 30+ hours of that game and never managed to beat her. So bad.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't reveal my weaknesses don't you know. Well, at least not explicitly.


Is your weakness a green crystal?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> My brain wanted it to be 25 from when it turned around but then I looked it up and that wasn't even what the question was asking lmao it was the total distance.
> 
> 42
> 
> ...


Fun fact, it would take exactly 42 minutes to travel through Earth's surface from one side of the planet to the other (ex. from China to U.S.A).


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you like me, or am I a bad liberal...!?!?!?

:-(


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I didn't :') I've played about 30+ hours of that game and never managed to beat her. So bad.


There was something interestingly eery about that game. And it's a hard game at that. I remember backing up my save to the ps cloud on ps4 just so that I could face mom and then eventually beat her. I usually don't cheat or shortcut games in anyway, but this game had me intrigued of what was to come next, and it was super unforgiving even after getting through many floors. Did you play on pc i assume? What was your favorite character to play as? I guess this is my question. :laugh:

Azazel was my guy bc he could fly and made quick work of the bad guys.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Screw this wanna join me for a picnic ...?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread what do you think of us lovely freedom lovin Americans?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why do you hate me?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Is your weakness a green crystal?


Nah, I'm not a superman fan. 



Staticnz said:


> Do you like me, or am I a bad liberal...!?!?!?
> 
> :-(


You're alright, we obviously disagree on some topics.



Yajyklis10 said:


> There was something interestingly eery about that game. And it's a hard game at that. I remember backing up my save to the ps cloud on ps4 just so that I could face mom and then eventually beat her. I usually don't cheat or shortcut games in anyway, but this game had me intrigued of what was to come next, and it was super unforgiving even after getting through many floors. Did you play on pc i assume? What was your favorite character to play as? I guess this is my question. :laugh:
> 
> Azazel was my guy bc he could fly and made quick work of the bad guys.


I didn't even know it was on PS4 I have it on PC. I think Azazel is only available in rebirth, I just have the original game with the expansion. I unlocked Eve but I've only played as Isaac (wanted to complete the game as Isaac the first time but haven't completed it yet.)



blue2 said:


> Screw this wanna join me for a picnic ...?


Will there be cake?



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread what do you think of us lovely freedom lovin Americans?


Hm depends on individual really. As a group I guess Americans are pretty.. Extreme? In all directions, like whatever they believe in they take it one step further.



visualkeirockstar said:


> Why do you hate me?


I don't hate you, I'm just a fan of men, so everytime you say 'nobody likes men' 'men are all unattractive' 'women hate men' 'no one wants to date men' it grinds my gears.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you do screamed vocals?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Can you do screamed vocals?


Yes I can, but I imagine not very well and I can't manage high screams well.



Alcadaeus said:


> When I say Persephone in my head, the voice sounds like Number 5: The intelligent and lovable robot saying Stephanie from the movie Short Circuit. What do you hear?


awwwwww I love him <3 well I don't hear it in that voice but it does basically rhyme with that.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm alright..

Alright...... I'll take it...

*doesn't push luck*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Do you like trip hop?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

estse said:


> Do you like trip hop?




















































Does this count? Dunno I've already spammed all the videos might as well


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would you want to be different if you could be?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Will there be cake?


oh hay remember that epic cake sampler i offered you in that other thread like a longgg time ago? you still haven't told me what your favorite flavor is!! :c

but anyway that's not what i wanted to ask you... what song reminds you of me? (and no that was not an attention whorish question at all... shuddup ._.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Would you want to be different if you could be?


I'd like to be more assertive, and relaxed.



bad baby said:


> oh hay remember that epic cake sampler i offered you in that other thread like a longgg time ago? you still haven't told me what your favorite flavor is!! :c
> 
> but anyway that's not what i wanted to ask you... what song reminds you of me? (and no that was not an attention whorish question at all... shuddup ._.)


Oh yeah, I guess I didn't reply to that, it's hard though, I'm not sure I can just choose one cake. So many cakes.

That question is also kind of difficult. I may change my answer later.






Also:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

that video fills me with pure bliss :]

and that song... lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you own a stapler?
Which do you prefer: coffee, tea, or neither?
If you see a non-critical lightbulb out in your home, how long does it typically take you to change it?
Do you like the smell of pine needles?
How often do you wear your favorite shirt?
Are you a vegetarian? Why or why not?
How much water do you drink per day? 
What's your favorite breed of dog?
What's your favorite type of bird?
Do you use an actual alarm clock or do you use the alarm on your phone for waking purposes?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

What's a Persephone?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How seriously can you be serious?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

every time I respond to this thread using the advanced reply thing now it just freezes on a white page now after I click submit.



Evo1114 said:


> Do you own a stapler?
> Which do you prefer: coffee, tea, or neither?
> If you see a non-critical lightbulb out in your home, how long does it typically take you to change it?
> Do you like the smell of pine needles?
> ...


1. I think I have a broken one lying around somewhere
2. tea I don't like coffee at all.
3. I've actually never changed a lightbulb, and I can't remember the last time one went out.
4. Probably, but I haven't smelt that smell in a long while
5. hmm not sure I really have a favourite shirt anymore, if I'm not leaving the house I will wear whatever most days out of apathy.
6. I'm not, most of the time I eat fish and chicken but I will also eat other meat sometimes. 
7. I compulsively drink water all day long.
8. I like Huskies, Shiba Inu, Chow Chow, and Newfoundland's best.
9. Penguins, I like robins and puffins too, and any colourful looking birds.
10. I use the alarm on my Nintendo DS. If it's out of batteries, and I don't have time to charge it, I'll rarely use my phone.



iCod said:


> What's a Persephone?


Greek goddess of the underworld:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persephone



Farideh said:


> Do you wear glasses?


I do outside of the house, my distance vision is poor.



estse said:


> How seriously can you be serious?


Pretty seriously.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Were there any bands or artists you weren't "allowed" to like growing up because your peers didn't approve? Do you have any guilty pleasures now? 

What Studio Ghibli films have you seen? (hopefully the last time I'll ask this :um)


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread you never did draw me my dinosaur fighting a kangaroo wearing boxing gloves, I forgive you tho. Can you do an 8-bit version of my avatar instead


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

You wanna go to the park and huff paint thinner with me and then go get food at mcdonalds?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Are there any holes in your shoes?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Were there any bands or artists you weren't "allowed" to like growing up because your peers didn't approve? Do you have any guilty pleasures now?
> 
> What Studio Ghibli films have you seen? (hopefully the last time I'll ask this :um)


When people had a go at me for liking things I tended to just like them more, I kind of have that personality lol.

I've seen Grave Of The Fireflies, My Neighbour Totoro, Kiki's Delivery Service, Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Laputa: Castle in the sky, Howl's Moving Castle, parts of From Up On Poppy Hill, um think that's it.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread you never did draw me my dinosaur fighting a kangaroo wearing boxing gloves, I forgive you tho. Can you do an 8-bit version of my avatar instead


I actually started it, but I started doing other stuff instead and it seemed too hard. I also did a pixel art fanart of Tomb Raider shooting the T-Rex (famous part of the game in Tomb Raider 1) and that dinosaur came out so badly so that put me off even more, and then I just never went back to it. It was a pretty good idea though.

I might be able to do that actually, but not making promises this time 



joked35 said:


> You wanna go to the park and huff paint thinner with me and then go get food at mcdonalds?


I can't express how much that doesn't sound like something I'd want to do the paint thinner :') but also I really hate McDonalds, sorry.



splendidbob said:


> Are there any holes in your shoes?


I used to get holes in my shoes a lot, since I'm quite heavy footed (my mum started calling me a fairy elephant,) but my recent shoes are all OK at the moment, they're pretty good quality and one pair has lasted many years now and they're so comfy. :3


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

What's it like being so small?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you listen to rap music?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever been hissed at by a goose?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I won't bog you down, but here's two I thought'd be interesting...

*Like a werewolf, what were-animal would you be?*

*Let's say you're a musician and had a time machine: what instrument would you play (singing counts) and what band would you be in?*



Persephone The Dread said:


> every time I respond to this thread using the advanced reply thing now it just freezes on a white page now after I click submit.


That keeps happening to me, too. I thought it was my computer. Guess it's the site.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> What's it like being so small?









Kevin001 said:


> Do you listen to rap music?


Not much and only really alternative stuff.

I listen to K.Flay, Astronautalis, couple of songs by other indie rappers in the US, small amount of kpop hiphop stuff, couple of Atmosphere songs, couple of Doomtree and POS songs, the odd song by other people.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever been hissed at by a goose?


I don't think so, I was scared of them once on holiday when I was really young and they were pretty big by comparison.



karenw said:


> No but she's been p*ssed on by a swan lol, jk, I'm sure Persephone will come out with a better response to mine.


That has not happened lol, I don't think I've ever gotten that close to a swan.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't forget mine!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not much and only really alternative stuff.
> 
> I listen to K.Flay, Astronautalis, couple of songs by other indie rappers in the US, small amount of kpop hiphop stuff, couple of *Atmosphere* songs, couple of Doomtree and POS songs, the odd song by other people.


I was never into Atmosphere but I saw them while waiting for Twenty One Pilots. Was impressed, dudes are pretty rad live and the energy was crazy.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I might be able to do that actually, but not making promises this time


K



JustThisGuy said:


> That keeps happening to me, too. I thought it was my computer. Guess it's the site.


Same here, I'm not getting any notifications either :/

SAS is broken! D:

New question @Persephone The Dread what's for dinner?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I used to get holes in my shoes a lot, since I'm quite heavy footed (my mum started calling me a fairy elephant,) but my recent shoes are all OK at the moment, they're pretty good quality and one pair has lasted many years now and they're so comfy. :3


Damn it, you dodged it.

You were supposed to say no, and then I was going to reply "well how do you put your feet in them then?".


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think so, I was scared of them once on holiday when I was really young and they were pretty big by comparison.


 I have been hissed at by them many times (Canadian geese). Those things are mean! They look at you and you can tell they don't like you. They'll actually try to intimidate people. It's funny and scary at the same time. I usually end up running from them. I think they're bluffing but I wouldn't know what to do if one of them got on me.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

have you ever been in love?
do you think in words or images?
what's the most recent saying/piece of advice that's stuck with you?
do you squeeze your toothpaste from the middle of the tube or the end?
which is the most universal human characteristic: fear or laziness?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> I won't bog you down, but here's two I thought'd be interesting...
> 
> *Like a werewolf, what were-animal would you be?*
> 
> ...


ah I have no idea to be honest, I guess my personality is sort of rabbit and cat like one or the other.

(sorry wrote an essay for the next one, you kind of asked the wrong question lol)

I have a violin, I have no idea how to play it and I'd really like to lol :/

I like singing and I also like the idea of playing guitar I tried to teach myself as a teenager but gave up in the end. I wouldn't travel anywhere in time because I think musically this is the best time in terms of technology, the diversity of music, and how easy it is to get your music out there now (although not easy to build a fanbase of course,)

I'd be genreless basically, probably lean towards rock and experimental weird stuff just use random sound recordings from every day life sometimes, with a kind of discordant creepy vibe. Some industrial stuff, and sometimes maybe have like happy tunes mixed with creepy screaming or something.

I wanted to study music technology in college, in addition to art and software development but I had no music background and they wouldn't let me study it without taking music as well. And then I had to retake maths which, even though I retook the exams in November and was done, stopped me from studying four subjects in my first year (the software thing counted as two.) Pretty much everything was full at college because my family booked a holiday I couldn't get out of so I was late enrolling, and I do really regret this because I really cannot motivate myself to self teach a lot of the time and I've never had a good music foundation and half the stuff I learnt at school was useless and I _really _ love music.

By the way when I say college I don't mean uni, I mean sixth form. Not sure what the US equivalent would really be.

If I had to pick a band though in reality I wouldn't want to be in any of the _really _ famous ones, because that whole thing doesn't appeal to me and a lot of these people had issues with drugs etc. I think being in a band like MSI would be fun. I have a lot of faux nostalgia about 90s bands I was too young to appreciate at the time (for the most part) so stuff like Nirvana, early Green Day etc would also be cool.

Right now also Deftones, or ††† maybe.

There are other artists/bands I'm really fond of but I just can't see myself wanting to play with them, I enjoy them so much and what they do, so unless it was a very small part that would take something away from me as a fan, but I do think early Porcupine Tree would have been fun.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> New question @Persephone The Dread what's for dinner?


I don't know, but I will have to cook soon as it's dinner time in UK time. Hmmmmm.



splendidbob said:


> Damn it, you dodged it.
> 
> You were supposed to say no, and then I was going to reply "well how do you put your feet in them then?".


oh lol, don't know why I didn't think that, I've heard that one before. 



WillYouStopDave said:


> I have been hissed at by them many times (Canadian geese). Those things are mean! They look at you and you can tell they don't like you. They'll actually try to intimidate people. It's funny and scary at the same time. I usually end up running from them. I think they're bluffing but I wouldn't know what to do if one of them got on me.


I've heard they can be quite vicious at times.



bad baby said:


> have you ever been in love?
> do you think in words or images?
> what's the most recent saying/piece of advice that's stuck with you?
> do you squeeze your toothpaste from the middle of the tube or the end?
> which is the most universal human characteristic: fear or laziness?


No I don't think so. I've had really strong crushes on people where I think about them all the time, but it's not the same thing.

I think in images, I don't think I've ever thought in words before but not sure.

I don't know to be honest, I can't think of anything right now.

I try to do it from the end, but sometimes I forget lol.

Definitely fear I think.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ah I have no idea to be honest, I guess my personality is sort of rabbit and cat like one or the other.
> 
> (sorry wrote an essay for the next one, you kind of asked the wrong question lol)
> 
> ...


Mindless Self Indulgence, Green Day, Deftones and Crosses. You're winning me over.

Also, a wererabbit, huh?









Alice the Rabbit is an awesome character in Bloody Roar. So was Uriko the cat.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you believe Extra Terrestrials exsist?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

how long did you know you didn't want to use a gender label and how did you come to that realization? I think this would help with understanding what I think of myself. but you don't have to answer this if it's too personal or whatever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SD92 said:


> Do you believe Extra Terrestrials exsist?


I think they possibly exist.



SilentLyric said:


> how long did you know you didn't want to use a gender label and how did you come to that realization? I think this would help with understanding what I think of myself. but you don't have to answer this if it's too personal or whatever.


It's not that I want to avoid gender labels exactly, and everyone of course thinks of me as a woman. I'm biologically female, I don't look androgynous. I also identify with being a woman/female, but often it feels like I'm torn.

I don't like talking about how I feel on this subject, because it doesn't feel stable, I haven't fully come to terms with exactly what I feel, and I don't know why I feel the way I do. Other seemed to fit well though since they added the option now.

I also think it's just the wrong time in society. We have a lot of people who are intolerant of transgender people in general, and in the case of transgender people who want to transition and feel strongly that they are the opposite gender from their biological sex and have no desire to be their biological sex at all, there are a lot of people who'd use how I feel to try and invalidate them and make things more difficult for them (despite the science that exists that backs them up) and I don't want to be part of that.

Then of course you've got the 'internalised misogyny' and it's just like you know what? **** off. But 'other' always feels safe.

Yeah, I don't want to go into more detail about how I feel on the forum, I would say you could pm me for more detailed information but I don't know that it would be particularly helpful to you anyway lol (and I've also set my pms to contacts only for now, though you can add me if you like)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you have an OTP currently?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread as an American with awesome hair and stuff, would I get stared at a lot over there?

Oh and why do you always change your avatar so much

Edit: the one with the dude eating his/her eyeball was pretty rad


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Do you have an OTP currently?


Nah, haven't for a while now.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread as an American with awesome hair and stuff, would I get stared at a lot over there?
> 
> Oh and why do you always change your avatar so much
> 
> Edit: the one with the dude eating his/her eyeball was pretty rad


Ah I guess it would depend on where you went, when I had my hair dyed weird colours I'd often get comments but they were usually positive/neutral.

I knew a guy with dreads too a few years ago, I dyed them red for him once and he never seemed to get many comments or anything as far as I remember.

I don't change it that often, but now and then. Changed it again now lol.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah I guess it would depend on where you went, when I had my hair dyed weird colours I'd often get comments but they were usually positive/neutral.
> 
> I knew a guy with dreads too a few years ago, I dyed them red for him once and he never seemed to get many comments or anything as far as I remember.
> 
> I don't change it that often, but now and then. Changed it again now lol.


Yeah I've never had anyone say anything negative or bad, everyone loves my hair (except for that one dude on here ) even tho I keep it up in a bun. I get lots of staring and comments when I go out though, small military town and all. I was kinda hoping for the opposite over there, Mexicos pretty bad though with random mexican dudes yelling Bob marley at me my goodness lol. I'd imagine dying my hair crazy colors would amplify that.

How old and long where his anyways? I've only met I think like 2 other people that had them, pretty rare sight to see actually lol

And lastly, you need to change your avatar back to the eyeball eating person, do it


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I know I'm pretty late in asking this, but what's your take on those crazy rumours about David Cameron? 

Have you ever met Scary Terry in one of your dreams?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

What's your biggest anxiety trigger?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah I've never had anyone say anything negative or bad, everyone loves my hair (except for that one dude on here ) even tho I keep it up in a bun. I get lots of staring and comments when I go out though, small military town and all. I was kinda hoping for the opposite over there, Mexicos pretty bad though with random mexican dudes yelling Bob marley at me my goodness lol. I'd imagine dying my hair crazy colors would amplify that.
> 
> How old and long where his anyways? I've only met I think like 2 other people that had them, pretty rare sight to see actually lol
> 
> And lastly, you need to change your avatar back to the eyeball eating person, do it


Hmm I can't say for sure, but I don't think you should get too much **** but maybe if people are drunk.

I don't know how long he'd had them, but they were pretty long, right down his back. I think he was the only guy I've ever met with dreads in real life. I've probably seen people walking around in like Camden, London with them before a bunch of times though.



Barakiel said:


> I know I'm pretty late in asking this, but what's your take on those crazy rumours about David Cameron?
> 
> Have you ever met Scary Terry in one of your dreams?


Eh it was mildly amusing I guess but I don't really care. I dunno, things don't often shock me these days.

haha I haven't  but I did have a really weird nightmare a couple of days ago where one of my grandparents kind of lost it and started trying to kill me so yeah. :blank



Jesuszilla said:


> What's your biggest anxiety trigger?


The very biggest I guess would be anything related to work. Interviews, work environments in general, when you have to quit a job potentially.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

How have things been recently?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh and what's the most recent Pokemon game you've played?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The very biggest I guess would be anything related to work. Interviews, work environments in general, when you have to quit a job potentially.


I feel your pain. While it's not my biggest anxiety trigger, I'm currently looking for a job and just thinking about another interview makes me want to give up...I hate looking for a job much more than I hate having one though. But to be fair, I've been very lucky with the jobs I've had in my life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> How have things been recently?


Things are really bad now, I also don't even have the energy to cook for myself and we have no food too that's easy to make. Yesterday I ate cheese toasties and today I'm probably just going to eat pasta with sauce...



Barakiel said:


> Oh and what's the most recent Pokemon game you've played?


Pokemon Black but I didn't finish it, and it's been a really long time.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

So many sasers doing AMA's recently and I didn't even see yours!(cause its in a section I seldom visit)

Sorry if this has been asked before, didn't go through all 141 posts but what do you do fora living?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

You seem pretty satisfied with being with yourself and having no desire for any romantic involvements. How have you reached this stage?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> So many sasers doing AMA's recently and I didn't even see yours!(cause its in a section I seldom visit)
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, didn't go through all 141 posts but what do you do fora living?


I don't have a job.

I make a tiny amount of money from YouTube that I don't see because you have to make at least £60 before they'll send you it, so so far since I started monetising my YouTube videos I've made about £90~ in three years.. I make nothing on my new channel basically and any money I do make comes from an older channel that had some popular tourism videos on.

I have two stores on print on demand services I set up in July, but I haven't uploaded much to one of them and made nothing from that, on the other I've got lots more stuff uploaded but I've only made a couple of dollars.

I also fill in online surveys.

I have an idea for a listverse article I'm going to try writing/submitting soon. If it's submitted I'll get $100 (about £65) but it seems unlikely.



gunner21 said:


> You seem pretty satisfied with being with yourself and having no desire for any romantic involvements. How have you reached this stage?


That's not true at all and I'm not sure where you got that idea from. I'm simply too messed up to have a relationship and I've also had a crush on someone online... I guess in general I'm not interested because I'm so messed up it's like 'this is the least of my problems' but at the same time when you have feelings for someone it makes things more difficult. And then it makes you feel worse knowing that you're so pathetic.

And ultimately I'd love to be in a relationship one day, a proper relationship, not like the weird examples of my past. It's just that I can't see my life being in the place it would need to be for me to be able to have a relationship.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Please let the crush be me. Please! Jk. Do you feel lonely, even with friends, online friends and family?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Please let the crush be me. Please! Jk. Do you feel lonely, even with friends, online friends and family?


It's not you  you should be thankful really.

sometimes I do, it depends on my mood. Sometimes I go quite a long time without speaking to my family or if I do it's just brief conversations, and I end up feeling kind of numb and detached. That's what I mostly end up feeling, that and a lack of energy to socialise. I suppose loneliness is mixed up in there but not to the extent I've felt at times in the past.

I usually find speaking to my best friend helps, even though we only talk online now. He's a very normal person so it helps me feel more grounded.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not you  you should be thankful really.


is your crush on this site?

Can we guess who it is! 

Does their username start with a c?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> is your crush on this site?
> 
> Can we guess who it is!
> 
> Does their username start with a c?


You can't guess, no more questions.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you plan on trying therapy again?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't know you made youtube videos. What videos do you make!? Curious!!!

(I am considering making an AMA but I think it would turn into a gender war after three posts and get deleted eventually lol)


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can't guess, no more questions.


Well that's no fun 

Was I even close tho?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Do you plan on trying therapy again?


I don't know. Not in this town on the NHS.... It didn't work last time, private could be an option but that costs money. So I have no immediate plans because of that.



Staticnz said:


> I didn't know you made youtube videos. What videos do you make!? Curious!!!
> 
> (I am considering making an AMA but I think it would turn into a gender war after three posts and get deleted eventually lol)


Oh I don't often, it's been a few months now since I uploaded my last one and about a year before that. I made them more regularly in late 2013/2014. I still have loads of stuff to upload and filmed the first part of a vlog that I haven't finished a couple of weeks ago... On my new channel it's mostly vlogs, and some videos out and about at different places. I have a bunch of videos from Belgium I will upload one day.

I could potentially see that happening but maybe not, I mean you have other stuff people could ask about like you play music right? And you also lived in Japan which is pretty interesting.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Well that's no fun
> 
> Was I even close tho?


Nah you weren't lol, they know who they are and they're the only person who knows and I'd just like to keep it that way.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah you weren't lol, they know who they are and they're the only person who knows and I'd just like to keep it that way.


Are they active and Is it someone I'd recognize?

Throw some hints dude!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know. Not in this town on the NHS.... It didn't work last time, private could be an option but that costs money. So I have no immediate plans because of that.


Is this all David Cameron's fault?  I heard he's responsible for making all these budget cuts for mental health services, but I'm not sure if that's true or not.

Also... do you ever feel that you are at least a _little_ too hard on yourself? You seem to have accomplished way more than what a lot of people here have, myself included. If you managed to have a good social life and all that just a few years ago, surely there's potential for something like that to happen again right???


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Is this all David Cameron's fault?  I heard he's responsible for making all these budget cuts for mental health services, but I'm not sure if that's true or not.
> 
> Also... do you ever feel that you are at least a _little_ too hard on yourself? You seem to have accomplished way more than what a lot of people here have, myself included. If you managed to have a good social life and all that just a few years ago, surely there's potential for something like that to happen again right???


Eh I don't think so in this case, the place I specifically went to only opened up about a month before I went there. They were still decorating the building during some of my therapy sessions.

His government has basically made it more difficult to get income support if you're mentally ill (physical disabilities too actually,) but luckily I have family that supports me.

I don't think I have, I am constantly seeing people who have posted about what they've been up to who have accomplished far more than I have on this forum. For starters, most people here have a job, and that to me is a gigantic accomplishment.

If I wasn't 'hard on myself' I wouldn't be me, and I guess I'd be someone else with different values/expectations for myself. I don't think I am though really lol, not compared to how society sees someone like me.

I don't think the social life I had before is something I'd want again. I was getting out _a lot_ but I wasn't close with most of those people and that's why I only talk to one person I knew from that time now. He's actually an extreme introvert who didn't like going out clubbing and some other stuff I'd do.

But at any rate, that was mostly due to a change in environment and situation. I also had more self confidence at the time because I wasn't in my mid twenties and long term unemployed.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

how many video views approximately to get those €90?

impressive rap taste btw


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Did we ever find out who the emo in your profile pic is?!?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What do you think about this? :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheOLDPrince said:


> how many video views approximately to get those €90?
> 
> impressive rap taste btw


I have 108,623 views on my old channel but I wasn't monetising my videos for all of those views. (also it's £90 so more in euros)

and thanks.



Staticnz said:


> Did we ever find out who the emo in your profile pic is?!?


I feel like he'd hate being called an emo lol but yeah I answered that earlier in the thread it's:






(I mean you're basically just tempting me to post music videos you know?)



Barakiel said:


> What do you think about this? :um


I like the beginning/the guitars and it's not bad.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread since you won't answer my other question (boooooo!), new question.

As a fellow concert goer how the hell do you manage being so short lol. How do you feel when Andre the goddamn giant is blocking your view? Oh and how do you like your sandwich?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If you had to become a monk or nun, which order would you join? (I had Catholic in mind but any religion is cool too)

Were you into Yugioh growing up? I'm not sure how big it was over there.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

If you had to choose just *one* race you really don't care for...which would it be?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread since you won't answer my other question (boooooo!), new question.
> 
> As a fellow concert goer how the hell do you manage being so short lol. How do you feel when Andre the goddamn giant is blocking your view? Oh and how do you like your sandwich?


Haha I generally try to get as close to the stage as possible and get there early. I've actually rarely ended up being behind someone _too _ tall though (so they completely block my view) :con lucky I guess. Sometimes you can see inbetween people too.

Some have been seated so that explains that.

One concert I went to (ONE OK ROCK) was about 70-80% women. Women are still often taller than me but not when they're aprox 70% South/East Asian descent ;D that skews things more in my favour. That still somehow managed to be the craziest concert I ever went to though. I had to get pulled out of the crowd near the end :') I wasn't the only one though.

I actually went to see another Japanese band at that same venue - Girugamesh, their music is much heavier but the crowd wasn't anywhere near as crazy. I didn't get it. :con



Barakiel said:


> If you had to become a monk or nun, which order would you join? (I had Catholic in mind but any religion is cool too)
> 
> Were you into Yugioh growing up? I'm not sure how big it was over there.


ew I can't even answer that first question lol, it just would never happen. Can I just be Gandalf?

I never watched the show too much, though it was OK. I played the card game at a club I went to for a few years before switching to magic, and now I don't play any tcg's.



Staticnz said:


> If you had to choose just *one* race you really don't care for...which would it be?


I mean I don't know in what sense you mean but none at all? Not that if you mean sexual preferences it's equal though... But there's definitely no race I 'really don't care for' even then.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I mean I don't know in what sense you mean but none at all? Not that if you mean sexual preferences it's equal though... But there's definitely no race I 'really don't care for' even then.


You have avoided my magnet tar-pit trap...

Congratulations.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Haha I generally try to get as close to the stage as possible and get there early. I've actually rarely ended up being behind someone _too _ tall though (so they completely block my view) :con lucky I guess. Sometimes you can see inbetween people too.
> 
> Some have been seated so that explains that.
> 
> ...


I've been lucky to get to the front a bunch of times too. Pretty much on the rail but I had to get there super early and wait for like an hour and a half most of the time sometimes sitting through another bands show.

Can't say I've been to one where seating was available tho. I get to wait, suffer and stand like everyone else 

Why'd you have to get pulled out? Almost get trampled? Bout to pass out lol?

Last show I had to get pulled out and that's before the damn show even started lol. Right after Weezer ended the crowd started pushing forward hard and I just so happened to be in the front on the rail getting crushed. They did the same thing for Drake before he even came on and that went on for like an hour! I noped the **** out and jumped the rail with security and went to see another band instead. Came back and caught the end though so that's cool.

Pro tip, never go to a rap concert. Especially if it's Kendrick Lamar, Drake, or Kanye West.

Edit: You never answered how you like your sandwich :'(


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I've been lucky to get to the front a bunch of times too. Pretty much on the rail but I had to get there super early and wait for like an hour and a half most of the time sometimes sitting through another bands show.
> 
> Can't say I've been to one where seating was available tho. I get to wait, suffer and stand like everyone else
> 
> ...


In those cases it was all seated so no choice lol. Usually I prefer standing, definitely if it's rockier. I go to smaller concerts, (only been to one really big one) I can't really imagine being able to get to the stage at a really big concert which is part of why I prefer when bands do smaller ones because I don't want to be several miles back and staring at a screen ideally. I know it's better than nothing but still I've been spoilt by getting some really good views before 

I bet it's worse being at the front of a really big outside concert tbh.

For me it was near to the end luckily, and I watched the rest from the side. I was just really dehydrated and wasn't sure whether or not I would pass out. I stayed as long as I could but was just increasingly paranoid about it and wasn't sure how much longer the show would go on. I didn't want to collapse and get trampled lol and lots of other people were being pulled out before then (someone was actually crying D: at one point) so I thought fine, better to be safe. And then that was very unglamorous I really do have no upper body strength :blank when I got of the crowd, and sat down (they had a couple of chairs) they were talking about calling a paramedic for someone. This was a small show too which is why it was so weird.

I probably wouldn't go to a rap concert lol, there are a couple of artists maybe I'd consider seeing but not too desperate at the same time.

*edit:* oh yeah lol sandwiches... Not sure, toasted cheese sandwiches are pretty nice :3 there's also this really nice toasted club sandwich at this one place where I used to live :'( I do miss those.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> In those cases it was all seated so no choice lol. Usually I prefer standing, definitely if it's rockier. I go to smaller concerts, (only been to one really big one) I can't really imagine being able to get to the stage at a really big concert which is part of why I prefer when bands do smaller ones because I don't want to be several miles back and staring at a screen ideally. I know it's better than nothing but still I've been spoilt by getting some really good views before
> 
> I bet it's worse being at the front of a really big outside concert tbh.
> 
> ...


Dude try standing for 12 hours, holy moly your legs are gonna feel like jelly lol. Having enough room to sit on the nasty floor in itself is a godsend. But yeah, you gotta branch out and hit the bigger concerts. I'd recommend festivals tho, It's all out anarchy but it's sooo awesome 

Getting to the front isn't all too hard actually. At a music festival it's all about timing and lots and lots of waiting, basically camping . Depends on the stage layout too. I've only gone solo thus far usually meeting people along the way but honestly, not having anyone to hold me back has scored me some ridiculous views. I've been stuck at the sides and the back before so I know what you mean about staring at a screen, it sucks. More so when the stage doesn't even have a damn screen to look at lol.

I have it as unlisted so I'm not sure if its gonna work cos I'm on my phone but here's some of what I saw in Las Vegas last month.






I really can't recommend it enough dude 

Yeah if you're gonna be out there for awhile I'd recommend not drinking alcohol, staying hydrated and getting like a camelback hydration pack if they allow them. That's something I always have on me along with hearing protection. I've seen quite a few people crowd surf to the front to be pulled out due to dehydration or something drug related. I'd also recommend a bandanna too if you don't want to get second hand smoke both from cigs and pot lol.

Toasted cheese sandwiches? You mean grilled cheese sandwiches right lol?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

if you were a gym leader what would you and your pokemon be like?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dude try standing for 12 hours, holy moly your legs are gonna feel like jelly lol. Having enough room to sit on the nasty floor in itself is a godsend. But yeah, you gotta branch out and hit the bigger concerts. I'd recommend festivals tho, It's all out anarchy but it's sooo awesome
> 
> Getting to the front isn't all too hard actually. At a music festival it's all about timing and lots and lots of waiting, basically camping . Depends on the stage layout too. I've only gone solo thus far usually meeting people along the way but honestly, not having anyone to hold me back has scored me some ridiculous views. I've been stuck at the sides and the back before so I know what you mean about staring at a screen, it sucks. More so when the stage doesn't even have a damn screen to look at lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd definitely need some water for that kind of thing, 12 hours is a long time to be standing too, damn.

Video is working (for me anyway,) looks like you got pretty close for most of those. :O

No I put them in toastie bags in my toaster, but the sims informs me that grilled cheese sandwiches appear to be basically the same thing though yeah lol. Everyone I know calls them toasties here if they're a sandwich or just cheese on toast if it's just toast with cheese melted on top using a grill.



Barakiel said:


> if you were a gym leader what would you and your pokemon be like?


Oh cool I always wanted to be a gym leader. I think dragon + dark or dragon + dark + psychic. They have new types now that I don't understand though because I haven't played much of the newer games.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

By a strange quirk of fate, you're able to single handily choose the next president of America - who do you choose  ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> By a strange quirk of fate, you're able to single handily choose the next president of America - who do you choose  ?


ooh that feels like too much power, but I'd probably go with Bernie Sanders. Jill Stein seems potentially interesting but I don't know much about her at the moment.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread are you ready for Fallout 4 next month?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ooh that feels like too much power, but I'd probably go with Bernie Sanders. Jill Stein seems potentially interesting but I don't know much about her at the moment.


If Jill Stein were electable in the polls, I'd vote for her. I'm gonna sit this one out like last time.

-------------------------------

If you were ruler of Earth, what would be your first order of business?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If you were to become an admin on here, what kind of changes should we expect? Or is that just too much power for one person to wield? 

Speaking of power, do you believe in the heart of the cards, or is it all about power???


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread are you ready for Fallout 4 next month?


Yeah, I'm pretty excited about that (when I'm not feeling depressed,) should be good.



JustThisGuy said:


> If Jill Stein were electable in the polls, I'd vote for her. I'm gonna sit this one out like last time.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> If you were ruler of Earth, what would be your first order of business?


Ah I don't know that sounds exhausting I can't even give a joke answer.



Barakiel said:


> If you were to become an admin on here, what kind of changes should we expect? Or is that just too much power for one person to wield?
> 
> Speaking of power, do you believe in the heart of the cards, or is it all about power???


Funny threads wouldn't be closed for spam, I'd change it so the ignore threads feature is available in all styles as well not just legacy. Think about implementing a more complex ignore function. At the moment there's a problem where you can still see threads from people on your ignore list in the newest post section of each forum section on the homepage for some reason.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread, you're a PC gamer right? Did you build your own rigs and how'd you get into it anyways?



Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty excited about that (when I'm not feeling depressed,) should be good.


Dude its gonna be sooo awesome, it's finally happening!!! Gotta work that day tho :'(


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

What comics and/or manga are your favorites?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Fallout 4 too yay.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Would you rather go on a post-apocalyptic date with Three Dog or a particularly cute Mister Gutsy model?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Where were you 3 hours ago?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread, you're a PC gamer right? Did you build your own rigs and how'd you get into it anyways?
> 
> Dude its gonna be sooo awesome, it's finally happening!!! Gotta work that day tho :'(


I am for the most part now, I don't have any new consoles either. It's much cheaper really, the games are cheaper and then you have mods too.

I'd played PC games on pc's at my mum's work, I kind of spent a lot of time using computers in general from a young age. My first family computer was this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_System/2

it had this game on it that was sort of like 3D tetris, while I was at uni my dad took it out of the attic and my brother posted a highscore on facebook lol from when I used to play it and the date was like '98 which is earlier than I thought. 

Anyway the first game that I think really influenced me into being more of a PC gamer than console was probably The Sims makin' magic. The sims on console was always awful by comparison, very stripped back, and then no ageing in the sims 2 on console when they introduced that.

I shared family computers until I got my own laptop at 18 for my birthday, which I did use to play games but it wasn't a gaming laptop it was a multimedia one, but it still managed to run some like Oblivion.

At the end of my first year of uni (summer 2010) I built my first PC with some help from my dad initially, because I needed a better PC for uni work (my laptop couldn't run UDK at all and I was using that increasingly more, everything was also more laggy by that point and it was overheating since I'd pushed it to its extremes basically for a while before that)

since then I've replaced a lot of it - the PC case (so basically moved everything for that,) the cpu fan a few times, my graphics card I've replaced once, and I've also replaced my harddrive once. Motherboard could probably do with being replaced at some point I think I have issues with it and playing certain videos in games which makes my PC crash (like the whole thing crash not just the game - very annoying.) At this point I know it's not the graphics card or operating system that's the problem. It's either something to do with ram, the motherboard or the bios installation.

Anyway if you're interested in getting into it this is a good place to go for good value build ideas:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/wiki/builds

And I didn't use this next website until very recently but wish I had before, because it is useful. It shows if parts are compatible with one another and such:

https://pcpartpicker.com/

Yeah I was really impressed with their E3 demonstrations :3 I'm just hoping the dark/cynical humour comes out in this game though as well.



JustThisGuy said:


> What comics and/or manga are your favorites?


I really haven't read many of both.

I read and liked Fruits Basket a lot (the whole series and I bought them all, way too expensive to do that often seriously when there's like 20+ volumes) and Model which is not a manga but manhwa (Korean comic,) initially when I read it years ago as a teenager I think I thought it was Japanese (even though all the sound effects and such were in what I now see obviously as Hangul.) I'm not sure when it became obvious, but the protagonist was a Korean who'd moved to England to study art which probably should have been a clue.

I have the first volume of Death Note in Japanese which my mum's friend gave to her to give to me because she was throwing out old books and stuff. I can't read it yet though. >.> I need to go back to studying Japanese. I've been saying that for about a year...

I've read a couple of Sandman comics which were good, and that's probably it for comic books. I'd like to read The Watchmen at some point, and maybe some other Alan Moore comics specifically like V for Vendetta and The Killing Joke. His brain seems like an interesting place.

Read some yaoi stuff online too  I was big into slash fiction as a teenager. Also one volume of Gravitation which I have in real life.



Barakiel said:


> Would you rather go on a post-apocalyptic date with Three Dog or a particularly cute Mister Gutsy model?


Three Dog was one of the best parts of Fallout 3 for me, so I'm going to have to go with him.



meepie said:


> Where were you 3 hours ago?


Three hours ago from when you posted I was trying to go back to sleep I think (woke up the first time at 4:50am gmt D: ) but three hours ago from now I was browsing the internet/posting on sas.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you deleted all your youtube videos? I only got to view one of them, it was pretty good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CharlotteTortoise said:


> Have you deleted all your youtube videos? I only got to view one of them, it was pretty good.


No I made them private for a short while, should be back up now though.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you ever recorded yourself singing? If so can we hear it? :3

oh and this should be the last time I ask this, at least for a little while (if I can control myself) what do you think of this? 



I'm just really curious if I've finally found something that's more than "not bad".

and btw I totally don't mean to self-promote, nobody else has that particular song uploaded :um


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I am for the most part now, I don't have any new consoles either. It's much cheaper really, the games are cheaper and then you have mods too.
> 
> I'd played PC games on pc's at my mum's work, I kind of spent a lot of time using computers in general from a young age. My first family computer was this:
> 
> ...


That's cool dude, I remember playing games on the family pc, it was a Compaq Presario back in like 1998/99. I kept upgrading it till I got my own pc. I used to play the Sims too, I got The Sims Deluxe edition for my birthday along with some other games . I got into it tho with RTS games like Command & Conquer and Star Craft. Remember the big *** boxes the games came in lol










Not my pic but dude I still have all my PC games along with the boxes :3

I actually feel like playing something now lol. My childhood right there.

I'll be sure to check out the links dude. Been thinking of getting back into it. I've only built two (ones actually in the closet) but that was like way back in 2004 then I switched to consoles. I'm so behind with all the new hardware lol. Need something that can handle intensive video editing software and such as well as games. My steam library still has games I need to finish like Fallout New Vegas, Company Of Heroes and The Witcher, my current laptop sucks :'(


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

why are u so awesome, n kind? why aren't others like that? lol

ok no, serious question tho, is life getting better for u?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Have you ever recorded yourself singing? If so can we hear it? :3
> 
> oh and this should be the last time I ask this, at least for a little while (if I can control myself) what do you think of this?
> 
> ...


I haven't but you don't want to hear that I actually can't sing well at all, I just enjoy singing.

Not sure how I feel about that track, maybe it would grow on me if I listened to it more.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'll be sure to check out the links dude. Been thinking of getting back into it. I've only built two (ones actually in the closet) but that was like way back in 2004 then I switched to consoles. I'm so behind with all the new hardware lol. Need something that can handle intensive video editing software and such as well as games. My steam library still has games I need to finish like Fallout New Vegas, Company Of Heroes and The Witcher, my current laptop sucks :'(


Yeah I have way too many games in my library to finish (or start playing in some cases)



theotherone said:


> why are u so awesome, n kind? why aren't others like that? lol
> 
> ok no, serious question tho, is life getting better for u?


I'm not kind at all but thank you.

it's always more or less the same, it's not getting better.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Whats your favourite kind of cake ...?


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't but you don't want to hear that I actually can't sing well at all, I just enjoy singing.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that track, maybe it would grow on me if I listened to it more.
> 
> ...


you are kind, you give wonderful posts here everytime.

n make awesome videos, to me you're kind

i wish u the best since i have seen you around here


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If it's okey to ask, when's your birthday?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you could fly but the stipulation was that you could only fly whilst seated in a chair, how often would you do it? And would you wear goggles?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Persepony, I watch a lot of Twitch. 

Do you watch Twitch ?? ..and do you have a few streamers you like???

I watch all games even ones I don't play..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What age did you play your first video game?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I don't often, it's been a few months now since I uploaded my last one and about a year before that. I made them more regularly in late 2013/2014. I still have loads of stuff to upload and filmed the first part of a vlog that I haven't finished a couple of weeks ago... On my *new channel* it's mostly vlogs, and some videos out and about at different places. I have a bunch of videos from Belgium I will upload one day.


You have a new channel? Is that the one with the tower?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> If it's okey to ask, when's your birthday?


I don't want to reveal that sorry.



WillYouStopDave said:


> If you could fly but the stipulation was that you could only fly whilst seated in a chair, how often would you do it? And would you wear goggles?


steampunk and cyberpunk goggles are cool, so I could wear those. I imagine I'd do it a lot at first but then the novelty would wear off and if I tried to move away from the chair mid-flight, would I just land on my ***? that's not a good idea in my bedroom. There's stuff everywhere, canvases, my PC, my desk - monitors, speakers, PS3, a plastic bag full of paintbrushes that doesn't fit anywhere else and a guitar... All kinds of things could end up in awkward places.



Daveyboy said:


> Persepony, I watch a lot of Twitch.
> 
> Do you watch Twitch ?? ..and do you have a few streamers you like???
> 
> I watch all games even ones I don't play..


I don't actually watch people play games very often. I've watched a few Spyro speedruns on twich before though because I speedrun the first Spyro now and then, but I haven't gotten my play time below 3 hours yet for 100% completion. I think the record is around an hour if not less.

Other than that if I'm thinking of buying a game I'll watch some gameplay to have a look (but not much since spoilers,) and I've also watched quite a bit of yahtzee's let's drown out series. Sometimes I'll even just listen in the background to that while I do something in Photoshop or whatever.



Noca said:


> What age did you play your first video game?


the first stuff I remember playing was when I was around 7. There was some kind of game, I don't remember anything about it but there was a day of the week (or maybe every day?) where during a break at school we'd be allowed to play this game. But we had to pair up to play it, and the whole class would take it in turns. That memory is really vague though.

I also remember playing Puzzle Bobble a lot at an arcade on holiday either the year I was 7 or 8 I used to really love that game, and we must have gotten a ps1 when I was about 7 as well. I don't think I've ever been more excited since depressingly lol.



Cashel said:


> You have a new channel? Is that the one with the tower?


Oh not newer than that one, but before I had the channel I've posted here I had another channel that dates back to 2009. I stopped uploading videos there in 2013. I've never posted any videos from that old channel here.

Mostly I wanted a new username and YouTube doesn't let you change it. My old one was linked to my old livejournal account among various other dodgy sites so I decided since I was going to be posting more videos (though consistency didn't last lol,) to make a new channel.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey sorry I lied lol, but what do you think? 




I just listened to a Steven Wilson song you posted on tumblr and thought I should recommend something a bit more laid back this time.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread what do you think of skinny jeans on guys? Also why did you break sas? It's so slow now :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Hey sorry I lied lol, but what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The song title is your username.

Ah man you keep linking me stuff and I'm just never too into to it. Parts of this is good. Like after 1:18.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread what do you think of skinny jeans on guys? Also why did you break sas? It's so slow now :/


I think a lot of guys who are slim look good with them, They highlight legs in a nice way. but they're not very comfortable and you have extra bits to consider, so not sure why most guys would want to wear extra skinny jeans lol.

It's been slow on/off all month it's really getting annoying D:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:| at least you enjoyed some of it, I'll stop someday but not until I find the one tune both of us really dig.

How many people do you think are gonna ask about the "emo guy" in your avatar?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Extra bits lmao

@Persephone The Dread can you sing me a song on vocaroo? I asked gopher awhile back but she shut me down :'(

Also what's your current favorite song?

Only one song, no cheating!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Having so many issues with this site right now. The on/off slowness is pushing me over the line



blue2 said:


> Whats your favourite kind of cake ...?


Just realised that I didn't answer this before, but as I said earlier in the thread it's a hard question to answer. Most cake is good, so I'll have to go with magic cake.



Barakiel said:


> :| at least you enjoyed some of it, I'll stop someday but not until I find the one tune both of us really dig.
> 
> How many people do you think are gonna ask about the "emo guy" in your avatar?


haha I think people have probably caught onto the fact that he's now my SAS alias for the indefinite future, though I did see a cool cat bat on tumblr but its wings were a bit too big I think to scale down to an avatar here. Also some artwork of a woman with a gasmask that was tempting, but the expression of this photo is too amazing to pass up for now.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Extra bits lmao
> 
> @Persephone The Dread can you sing me a song on vocaroo? I asked gopher awhile back but she shut me down :'(
> 
> ...


Optional extras, you know.

I probably wouldn't, I'm planning on buying a mic eventually, like a good one but at the moment all I have is my headset which isn't great. Bad singing with bad quality recording. Maybe some other time during the day time, if I feel like torturing folks a bit (early hours of the morning here now)

Oh god that question, why would you do this to me. Ugh. *tears out hair*

I really _love_ the original of this song by The Cure, but this cover is ****ing ace:






my current favourite for today. The further back I have to go the more impossible that question is to answer.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Optional extras, you know.


lol I don't think so



Persephone The Dread said:


> I probably wouldn't, I'm planning on buying a mic eventually, like a good one but at the moment all I have is my headset which isn't great. Bad singing with bad quality recording. Maybe some other time during the day time, if I feel like torturing folks a bit (early hours of the morning here now)


If you sing me something and do an 8-bit version of my old avatar I'll stop annoying you with questions 



Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh god that question, why would you do this to me. Ugh. *tears out hair*
> 
> I really _love_ the original of this song by The Cure, but this cover is ****ing ace:
> 
> ...


My goodness, you really really really like Steven Wilson huh

Also your new avatar is creepy and stuff lol. I don't like it at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> lol I don't think so
> 
> If you sing me something and do an 8-bit version of my old avatar I'll stop annoying you with questions
> 
> ...


I'd think about doing that (8 bit dinosaur,) if I had the motivation to do stuff I actually should be doing first  it's not looking good right now I have to say.

And yeah I do, I kind of have an obsessive personality as well in general (and one or more undiagnosed personality disorders, clearly so.) And then I go through phases with things and sometimes get re-obsessed later.

I know lol, someone else told me, but it just makes me laugh. I do like creepy stuff though.

Also I like the Pusheen t-rex avatar.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> How have things been recently?


What about now?

oh and have you watched this yet?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> What about now?
> 
> oh and have you watched this yet?


They've been the same.

No I haven't really watched their videos much in a while now, or many of the channels I'm subscribed to. I did see that in my subscription list though now you mention it haha, and was a little curious, but then I just ended up listening to music again which is 90% of what I do on YouTube now lol.

*edit:* lolol that was pretty entertaining actually. Oh and they did a video with one of the people from eatyourkimchi? That's cool, I've watched a few of their videos too.

It's weird how small the YouTube world is, like I noticed a video where Dan and Phil went to Japan and met up with Duncan/PDRsan (if you know who any of those people are,) cause he's a fan of Dan.

I've seen people joke on Duncan's videos that he looks like Asian Dan and vice versa but you know what it's actually kind of scary how similar they look:










edit: lol






Now I'm watching this:






Damn you.


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Oct 22, 2015)

If you were to live in the *Star Wars* or Star Trek universe - which would it be and why?

Also, having trouble with your droid?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lando Calrissian said:


> If you were to live in the *Star Wars* or Star Trek universe - which would it be and why?
> 
> Also, having trouble with your droid?


Damn you got banned.

hm, I find vulcans really interesting but probably Star Wars. Jedi are cool and the planets are aesthetically more interesting. Star Trek seems a tad more realistic (neither is really though,) and features an interesting future Earth as well, but I'd lean towards Star Wars.

He has been behaving a little odd lately:


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread I just noticed we have the same join date :0

Let's see who's been here longer

I joined 8/5/2010



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd think about doing that (8 bit dinosaur,) if I had the motivation to do stuff I actually should be doing first  it's not looking good right now I have to say.
> 
> And yeah I do, I kind of have an obsessive personality as well in general (and one or more undiagnosed personality disorders, clearly so.) And then I go through phases with things and sometimes get re-obsessed later.
> 
> ...


Do it for the children, and Fallout 4 

And yeah Pusheen is great lol, I actually have a Pusheen shirt haha.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Damn you.


You're welcome  I've only heard about Dan and Phil but who knows, maybe I'll join the Phandom later tonight? I don't pay much attention to my subscriptions either though, my attention span is awful so I know what that feels like. :|


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread I just noticed we have the same join date :0
> 
> Let's see who's been here longer
> 
> ...


Ah I actually had an account before this one that I completely forgot about until recently when someone bumped a thread and I was reading it like 'damn we're so- oh no wait that's me damn' that account was in 2009 just before I went to uni, had about 30 posts or something. I guess I made another later on after forgetting about it.

But for this account: 08-28-2010

I have a Pusheen picture book  one of my friends bought it for me for Christmas a few years ago, it's great.



Barakiel said:


> You're welcome  I've only heard about Dan and Phil but who knows, maybe I'll join the Phandom later tonight? I don't pay much attention to my subscriptions either though, my attention span is awful so I know what that feels like. :|


I'm not a huge fan but now and then I'll watch one of their videos and they're pretty entertaining. I discovered Phil's videos first years and years ago, like before he made videos with Dan. I don't think I actually found Dan until more recently via PDRsan's channel actually.

I'm not involved in the fandom, that stuff can get a bit intense (not that I have a problem with it though,) and I feel a very big like rift in the age demographic there since I'm well into my 20s lol.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Persephone The Dread do y'all dress up and do Halloween over there?

Also have you ever accidentally clicked on someone's profile and noped the **** out really fast lol. I just did that like 3 times today on my phone :afr

And why do you use invisible mode?



Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah I actually had an account before this one that I completely forgot about until recently when someone bumped a thread and I was reading it like 'damn we're so- oh no wait that's me damn' that account was in 2009 just before I went to uni, had about 30 posts or something. I guess I made another later on after forgetting about it.
> 
> But for this account: 08-28-2010
> 
> I have a Pusheen picture book  one of my friends bought it for me for Christmas a few years ago, it's great.


Okay you kinda technically win then :/


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Having so many issues with this site right now. The on/off slowness is pushing me over the line


:sus

I don't think your avatar could be more perfect for posts like this, I hope you never change it.

Do you think moving to Japan is actually a possibility for you, even if it's way far off in the future?

and I honestly didn't think I would ask this again but what do you think about this? Am I crazy for thinking you'd fit in with them? :um


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

one more I forgot about: Have you ever owned any Nintendo consoles or at least played any games on one? I think the Playstation has a good legacy but you're really missing out if you haven't played Nintendo at all.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

lol at that pic up top. isn't pdrさん of mixed heritage? i haven't seen much of his stuff, but i like the interviews with japanese youtubers that his wife (mimei) does on her channel... speaking of which, who is/are your fav jp youtuber(s)?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Persephone The Dread do y'all dress up and do Halloween over there?
> 
> Also have you ever accidentally clicked on someone's profile and noped the **** out really fast lol. I just did that like 3 times today on my phone :afr
> 
> ...


Why'd you get banned? :O

Yeah some people do, and people have parties and stuff, and kids used to trick or treat sometimes when I was younger (though we haven't had anyone knocking in years here now) but it's less of a big deal than in the US and some people don't like it because 'we didn't celebrate this when I was younger this is a US thing,' and some young people don't see the appeal as well.

I like the scary aspect. When people dress up in cute costumes though I am a bit like ... why? You're meant to look scary gawd.

I went to halloween parties while I was at uni, and it was mostly an excuse to drink tbh, but people wore costumes as well.

I used to accidentally click on people's profiles using my phone I think. It's been a while since I did that, then I'd panic because I'd appear in their recent visitors list and didn't want that to happen too often or they'd think I was stalking, but being invisible you don't show up so it's like whatever now. I'm mostly invisible because it doesn't show when I was last online or my current activity on my profile. And I spend so much time here, it's embarrassing lol.



Barakiel said:


> :sus
> 
> I don't think your avatar could be more perfect for posts like this, I hope you never change it.
> 
> ...


Thanks  it's scaring everyone though. I will probably change it eventually but not just yet. It hasn't completely bored me yet.

Uh not really lol. I mean, if I did move there it would have to be as an English teacher at least initially (if I decided to stay longer than a few years,) and I'm not sure if that's something I can realistically do/would be comfortable doing. Maybe if it was one on one, but 99% of the time that's not the case.

Getting a visa for self employment is pretty much impossible I think, unless you're some kind of famous entertainer maybe or you own a physical business that employs a lot of people in Japan. So remote working wouldn't really be an option I wouldn't think.

Getting other jobs is possible if you speak really good/fluent Japanese or work for a foreign company and get transferred there. The latter isn't going to happen and the former is much easier if you're already living in Japan (and I'd also have to go back to learning Japanese, which I do want to at some point but right now, and frankly for some years on/off anhedonia has been kicking me in the *** hard and there are other things I have to do/focus on as well.)

My SA/avoidance and everything is too bad anyway. I'd like to visit one day though and I don't like to say I'll never do something, even if it's unlikely so yeah. But I'm also pragmatic and the idea of me, as I am now moving anywhere is just unrealistic.

Yeah I'm not that keen on that track, the singing is OK though but all the other bits are kind of off putting to me, just my opinion 



Barakiel said:


> one more I forgot about: Have you ever owned any Nintendo consoles or at least played any games on one? I think the Playstation has a good legacy but you're really missing out if you haven't played Nintendo at all.


I have a game boy color, game body advance and nintendo ds and I played all the Pokemon games up till black and Legend of Zelda phantom hourglass, but I never owned any other Nintendo consoles growing up only Sony. For a long time my parents were of the 'well you only need one' mind 



bad baby said:


> lol at that pic up top. isn't pdrさん of mixed heritage? i haven't seen much of his stuff, but i like the interviews with japanese youtubers that his wife (mimei) does on her channel... speaking of which, who is/are your fav jp youtuber(s)?


yeah he's half (white) British (so it makes sense that he looks a bit like Dan.) I guess it must get a bit annoying. After I made that post and started watching a bunch of his videos again, including on his English channel, I realised just how often he gets that comparison now in YouTube comments.

I watch some of Mimei's videos too, actually I think I found her channel first years ago through Micaela

You know I never really watched many Japanese YouTubers actively who were from Japan originally, my Japanese language skills are really basic so unless they have subtitles I can't understand much.

I used to watch looooads of gaijin vloggers though, (if you can think of one, I've probably seen at least a few of their videos) I guess it was mostly vicarious/experiencing Japan through them and also they tended to focus more on topics about Japan and Japanese culture in their videos, like more educational I guess. I kind of stopped watching many videos sometime in 2014 I think? And now only occasionally watch Rachel and Jun, and the odd video from a few other people.

I used to watch some of Hikakin and Megwin's stuff though. I'm subscribed to MAHOTO even though I can't understand his videos fully (and even when I do 'understand' bits I can't be sure that I understood correctly lol,) and more recently I subscribed to ThatJapaneseManYuta.

I was subscribed to a couple of other people but they don't make videos anymore or I just haven't watched any of their videos in ages.

and I liked this channel but they stopped making videos :<

https://www.youtube.com/user/afternoonhirusagari/videos

Man that was such a long answer.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

How old are you?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

peace_love said:


> How old are you?


I'm 24


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I keep forgetting Pokemon is part of Nintendo for some reason.

also I can't believe I forgot to ask such an important question, but what Hogwarts house are you in?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

What makes a man exciting to a woman, in your opinion?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mjkittredge said:


> What makes a man exciting to a woman, in your opinion?


I have no idea.

I'll answer for myself, but it's still not something I'm sure about or think about too often. They're exciting if I'm attracted to them.

If we have interesting conversations.

Sexual compatibility.

And generally if they're interested in doing things with me that I like doing. Especially if they like those things too.

It's really mostly just if they're hot though. So for me the question is backwards, you won't attract me by being exciting, you'll be exciting by attracting me? :con

At least I'd be excited to spend time with that person.

edit: so I google image searched the question:





































Here are a range of images: Science, jokes, music, look somewhat like Miyavi, make cute kittens materialise, food and juice.

It's not too far off probably.



Barakiel said:


> I keep forgetting Pokemon is part of Nintendo for some reason.
> 
> *also I can't believe I forgot to ask such an important question, but what Hogwarts house are you in?*


Guess?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Hufflepuff? :con


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Hufflepuff? :con


That response horrifies me.

No, I'm Ravenclaw lol, always. Even on the Pottermore website.

Tonks is badass though, I'll admit


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I just read that Hufflepuffs are the least clever, that's totally not why I guessed that tho :afr

If this isn't too controversial, what are some aspects of religion you admire? or maybe if you wanna be creative, if you were the founder of a new religion what would it be like? Would there be ascetics or desert dwellers?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> I just read that Hufflepuffs are the least clever, that's totally not why I guessed that tho :afr
> 
> If this isn't too controversial, what are some aspects of religion you admire? or maybe if you wanna be creative, if you were the founder of a new religion what would it be like? Would there be ascetics or desert dwellers?


It is controversial, or at least my response might be, but I don't mind.

I'd hate to be the founder of a religion. That just wouldn't happen lol.

I don't admire anything about religion that is unique to religion or couldn't also exist under the title of 'philosophy'


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Personally there are some quirks unique to religion I find interesting, but I do agree there's a lot of stuff that could just fall under philosophy or ethics, I like your answer but I just wished you'd give being a prophetess some more thought. 

If you could get any musicians together to form a supergroup who would they be?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> yeah he's half (white) British (so it makes sense that he looks a bit like Dan.) I guess it must get a bit annoying. After I made that post and started watching a bunch of his videos again, including on his English channel, I realised just how often he gets that comparison now in YouTube comments.
> 
> I watch some of Mimei's videos too, actually I think I found her channel first years ago through Micaela
> 
> ...


my japanese is pretty **** too, and i only recently started getting into japanese youtube to brush up on my listening. i have the auto-generated captions on sometimes and i mean i don't understand much but i understand enough to see that it's gibberish and doesn't help at all :/

gaijin youtubers... apart from rachel & jun... the only other one i saw was this british dude that taught japanese people a bunch of english cuss words, i think. lol. semi-related i'm also subscribed to refinery29 which did a few vids on asian fashion subcultures and i wish they would do more... i like mahoto too haha. i actually discovered him through mimei, and started watching his vids because he's cute (that's like, the reason behind 90% of my youtube subscriptions lol), but then i ended up really liking his stupid stunts.






i'm also subscribed to hajime, he's hilarious but but he can be a bit over-the-top sometimes.

that afternoonnohirusagari channel seems really good for learning japanese! at first i was like, why is the acting so...weird? lol,. but then after a couple of videos i'm starting to get the humor :3



Persephone The Dread said:


>


i gotta say i love this guy's tattoos. love it


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I want to give you a hug. Does this disturb you in any way? I just think you seem cuddly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bad baby said:


> my japanese is pretty **** too, and i only recently started getting into japanese youtube to brush up on my listening. i have the auto-generated captions on sometimes and i mean i don't understand much but i understand enough to see that it's gibberish and doesn't help at all :/
> 
> gaijin youtubers... apart from rachel & jun... the only other one i saw was this british dude that taught japanese people a bunch of english cuss words, i think. lol. semi-related i'm also subscribed to refinery29 which did a few vids on asian fashion subcultures and i wish they would do more... i like mahoto too haha. i actually discovered him through mimei, and started watching his vids because he's cute (that's like, the reason behind 90% of my youtube subscriptions lol), but then i ended up really liking his stupid stunts.
> 
> ...


Yeah the subtitles YouTube generates are really bad in Japanese and English, probably other languages too. I don't usually have them on but I've turned them on before to check words and found that they don't make sense and are definitely wrong most of the time.

I think I might know who you mean. I think someone posted that curse word video on SAS before, Abroadinjapan? I think, if it's the guy I'm thinking about.

Mahoto is pretty cute to be honest haha so I don't blame you (I also often click on videos for that reason if there's someone I think looks cool or attractive in the thumbnail >.>)

I haven't heard of Hajime I don't think, I'll have to check his videos out.



RestlessNative said:


> I want to give you a hug. Does this disturb you in any way? I just think you seem cuddly.


It doesn't disturb me  but that's surprising lol, I'm not a very cuddly person usually, people hugging me usually makes me a bit uncomfortable. Unless it was someone I was in a relationship with I guess I think I could be, but sure I guess ehugs are OK :squeeze


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What is the difference between a quid and a pound? They are used interchangeably almost at random and it confuses me such.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I think you passed up mine~ 
(it's okay tho, I hope you're at least getting some decent sleep tonight)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

rdrr said:


> What is the difference between a quid and a pound? They are used interchangeably almost at random and it confuses me such.


They are basically interchangeable a quid would be a pound, if you had a number like 50 quid that would be 50 pounds.



Barakiel said:


> I think you passed up mine~
> (it's okay tho, I hope you're at least getting some decent sleep tonight)


Oh yeah sorry, it will require more thought though actually. I'll come back to it later maybe. The main thing would be finding people that would actually work together, and I'm not into a lot of classic music really either.

Lol I'm not asleep right now


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah the subtitles YouTube generates are really bad in Japanese and English, probably other languages too. I don't usually have them on but I've turned them on before to check words and found that they don't make sense and are definitely wrong most of the time.
> 
> I think I might know who you mean. I think someone posted that curse word video on SAS before, Abroadinjapan? I think, if it's the guy I'm thinking about.
> 
> ...


ahh yes that's the guy!! i haven't come across that vid on sas, but i did send this one of a korean guy teaching english swears to a few ppl on here a while back... hajime is はじめしゃちょー. i was just watching his beatbox vid earlier and omg i'm in stitches:






...ok that's enough yt spam from me. またね~ (^~^*)/""


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

When's the last time you've played Binding of Isaac? Have you ever played Rebirth?

This is hopefully the weirdest thing I'll ask, but has anyone ever told you that you resemble Björk a little bit? :um


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would you live with your dream guy in a bus that only drives in reverse because the back end is where the steering wheel and driver's seat is?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

What is the cutest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


It's you.



Barakiel said:


> When's the last time you've played Binding of Isaac? Have you ever played Rebirth?
> 
> This is hopefully the weirdest thing I'll ask, but has anyone ever told you that you resemble Björk a little bit? :um


No I've only played the original game with the expansion. According to steam the last time I played was... The 3rd of September.

Oh that's weird I was actually thinking about including Björk in my answer to your previous question about a super group, but I'm still not sure on an answer to that yet.

She's really cool but I don't look like her lol and I've never been told that before as far as I can remember  I have gotten a lot of random comparisons though, and never the same person twice.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Would you live with your dream guy in a bus that only drives in reverse because the back end is where the steering wheel and driver's seat is?


Ah man, I don't know about that but living in a bus house could drive be pretty cool.

I was looking at buses that had been refurbished into tiny houses, or portable houses before.

https://www.google.com/search?es_sm...se1aYeOurAL&emsg=NCSR&noj=1#emsg=NCSR&imgrc=_



Telliblah said:


> What is the cutest thing you've ever done?


I don't know, apparently people think I'm cute, but that's very jarring for me. I don't think I really do cute things. I like cute animals though. I think cuteness is more unintentional, well at least usually.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Seriously, what's the "other" gender?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> She's really cool but I don't look like her lol and I've never been told that before as far as I can remember  I have gotten a lot of random comparisons though, and never the same person twice.


I was thinking of her look in the video for Hidden Place, or the cover of Telegram, do those change your mind at all?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eukz said:


> Seriously, what's the "other" gender?


It's not an official term, it's a catch all thing SAS put in for people who don't identify or don't identify fully with the other gender options.

I'll try and link to some stuff that somewhat describes how I feel, quoting the bits that work:

http://gender.wikia.com/wiki/Demigirl



> A demigirl (also called a demiwoman or a demifemale person) is a gender identity describing someone who partially, but not wholly, identifies as a woman, girl or otherwise feminine, whatever their assigned gender at birth. They may or may not identify as another gender in addition to feeling partially a girl or woman.


http://gender.wikia.com/wiki/Androgyne



> Androgyne is a non-binary gender identity associated with androgyny. Androgynes have a gender which is simultaneously feminine and masculine, although not necessary in equal amounts.





> Some androgynes are comfortable with their body "as is", but some experience gender dysphoria and may wish to undergo a physical transition. The degree of physical transition can vary depending on the person: for instance, one androgyne might wish to go on hormone replacement therapy but have no surgical alterations, while another might desire top surgery but no other changes.
> 
> In terms of social gender roles, most androgynes feel various degrees of discomfort with the social expectations of the gender binary. Androgynes may use a combination of feminine and masculine clothes to better communicate their non-binary status, but in general there is no "correct" way to present as an androgyne.


http://gender.wikia.com/wiki/Multigender



> Multigender is a term for anyone who experiences more than one gender identity. It can be used as a gender identity in its own right, or can be an umbrella term for other identities which fit this description.


http://gender.wikia.com/wiki/Genderfluid



> Gender fluid is a gender identity which refers to a gender which varies over time. A gender fluid person may at any time identify as male, female, neutrois, or any other non-binary identity, or some combination of identities. Their gender identity can vary at random or in response to different circumstances.


http://gender.wikia.com/wiki/Gender_flux



> Genderflux is a gender identity in which the strength of feelings of gender varies over time. It can be seen as a form of genderfluid between being agender and one or more other gender identities.


I'm sorry you asked too.



Barakiel said:


> I was thinking of her look in the video for Hidden Place, or the cover of Telegram, do those change your mind at all?


Not really lol what photo of me is this based on? I guess we have kind of similar hair in the Telegram photo (or one of them with the fringe) at least when I had a fringe, that's grown out again currently.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not really lol what photo of me is this based on? I guess we have kind of similar hair in the Telegram photo (or one of them with the fringe) at least when I had a fringe, that's grown out again currently.


I guess any of your recent ones, maybe I just have a habit of looking too much into things, but I swear when I came across some of her photos recently they looked pretty familiar :sus


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

sorry but I think this is important:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWars/comments/3qvj6w
do you find this theory convincing at all?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is the upside of the downside the same as the downside of the upside?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

If you could eat meat from any extinct animal (mammoth, sabertooth, megalodon, etc) which animal would you eat? In fact, here's a better Q: which extinct animal would you bring back to life?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Can you give me some cash ?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This marriage thing...how do I get out of it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. If you were a plastic, which one would you be?

2. Would you slap a stranger with a shoe if they paid you to?

3. Do you think humans will ever run out of things to talk about? I mean if we last another 500 years and we still have something like the internet do you think we'll just all be flopped down on our desks in front of our computers and bored to tears?

4. Would you try to saw down a tree with a steak knife if there was a really awesome prize for anyone who succeeded?

5. Do you have any idea how many individual pieces of machinery are moving in your general vicinity right now?

That's all I can think of for now. I might be back for more.

EDIT.......

6. Would you be able to keep a straight face if you were talking to a man with crumbs in his mustache? Would you say something? If so, how would you bring it up?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

What's it like being a raging feminazi and a traitor for the patriarchy? ;P


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

howl are things now?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Is the upside of the downside the same as the downside of the upside?


It's 10:36am.



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> If you could eat meat from any extinct animal (mammoth, sabertooth, megalodon, etc) which animal would you eat? In fact, here's a better Q: which extinct animal would you bring back to life?


Yeah I don't want to eat any.

I watched a documentary a while ago about a team of Korean scientists who are trying to clone mammoths.

I don't know though... Seems hard to just pick one...



sajs said:


> Can you give me some cash ?


Nah.



estse said:


> This marriage thing...how do I get out of it?


You're making a lot of posts about marriage right now good sir. You need to press the 'esc' key on your keyboard and then select 'quit' from the options menu.



WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. If you were a plastic, which one would you be?
> 
> 2. Would you slap a stranger with a shoe if they paid you to?
> 
> ...


1. I don't know. Acrylic? If I ever paint, it's what I use.

2. I don't know, it feels kind of weird if they pay me, maybe I'd do it for free. Then again doing weird things for money is also cool. But not very hard.

3. Nah we're not as easily bored as we should be and repeat certain topics ad nauseam.

4. It's really weird that you mention this cause my nan was talking recently about how back in her home country when she was younger they would get Christmas trees from the woods and one year she and some other people went into the woods or whereever and she went with some friends and started trying to cut down the top of a Christmas tree with like a kitchen knife :') but obviously that didn't work out and then a forester came by and told her to stop. So she didn't succeed with that.

5. I'm going to guess 79 hundred and 3.

6. I would probably just point out that he had crumbs in his moustache. I'd probably be able to keep a straight face cause it doesn't seem very funny, unless he has a funny moustache.



JustThisGuy said:


> What's it like being a raging feminazi and a traitor for the patriarchy? ;P









Barakiel said:


> *howl *are things now?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Favorite type of genre of music *now!*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 6. I would probably just point out that he had crumbs in his moustache. I'd probably be able to keep a straight face cause it doesn't seem very funny*,* unless he has a funny moustache.


 Maybe that's it. I find mustaches are funny looking in general (Especially if someone has a mustache but no beard. It just stands out) so maybe if I didn't I wouldn't be so amused at such a thought.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What are some of your favorite things about yourself?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iCod said:


> Favorite type of genre of music *now!*


I listen to lots of different things so I don't know I will go with alternative and alternative rock since most stuff I listen to will probably fit in one, the other or both.



Barakiel said:


> What are some of your favorite things about yourself?


I don't think I really like anything about myself. I don't really ever see myself like 'wow I'm so cool' I don't impress or inspire myself. I'm neutral to myself for the most part, and then the things I dislike are the things I'd need to work on to gain integrity and live my life how I'd want to. So I'm a work in progress. But I don't really make progress and so I end up disliking myself more.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Apologies if it has already been asked but this is the first time I've been to this thread. 

How did you come up with your username and does it have any special meaning or reference to you?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Apologies if it has already been asked but this is the first time I've been to this thread.
> 
> How did you come up with your username and does it have any special meaning or reference to you?


It might have been I've been asked before.

She's not my favourite (I like Prometheus best and Hecate and Circe) but I was pretty into Persephone (the character from Greek mythology,) so I tried to change my username to that. Also someone else had a very similar username to my last one before this one, and I was getting mistaken for that person.

The username Persephone was taken already though so I just added the dread to 'the end' because the character is also known as the dread queen.

It's not really personal. I just like characters who subvert expectations and Persephone starts off as a very innocent, naive woman and becomes the powerful goddess of the underworld.

In some versions of the myth she was abducted by Hades, in others she just goes wandering into the underworld and Hades isn't even involved.

My basic interpretation of the myth based on what I know about society, gender roles, and similar myths is as a result a little different to most of the literal story. It seems more likely to me that ultimately Persephone chose to eat the pomegranate seeds herself, but as she was going against other people's wishes and giving into temptation this was probably seen as tragic and awful.

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...ne chose to eat the pomegranate seeds&f=false



> 'pomegranates were associated with blood, death, fertility and marriage, and may have served, at least symbolically, as an aphrodisiac. The Mystai were forbidden to eat them. The fruit's double association with sexuality and death (deriving from its blood-red color and its multiple seeds) is perfect for this narrative. Persephone has eaten her husband's fod among the dead. She may have consummated her marriage -- we find her in Hades' bed an unwilling partner who is still longing for her mother (and hence emotionally if not physically uncommitted to sexuality.) The eating of the pomegranate seed may for the reasons given above suggest sexual seduction. If so, Persephone becomes, by eating it, symbolically committed both socially and sexually to her future husband.


Their relationship is kind of entertaining as well:



> Although she spent only half of her life in the Underworld, little is known of Persephone's life above ground after her abduction. Below ground, however, she was dreaded forever afterward as the goddess of the Underworld. So feared was she that mortals often invoked her name in curses.
> 
> Despite her forbidding image, Queen Persephone did sometimes show a capacity for mercy. When Alcestis offered her own life in place of her dying husband's, Persephone sent her back from the Underworld and spared them both. Persephone also exhibited strong maternal feelings when Aphrodite entrusted her with safeguarding the infant Adonis (see The A Team: Olympians All). Indeed, she became so enamored of the baby that she refused to give him back. (Zeus ultimately ruled that Adonis would spend one third of his life with Persephone, one third with Aphrodite, and one third with whomever he wished.)
> 
> ...


http://www.infoplease.com/cig/mythology/hades-takes-wife-persephone.html

I also find it amusing that despite trying to cheat a couple of times Hades is described as incredibly faithful just cause... Well look at the other Gods/goddesses lol. Greek Gods are all about having all the sex, and also all the incest (Hades is Persephone's uncle)

Also there's this funky song by Dead Can Dance:






But I only stumbled on that recently.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh no are you my old mythology teacher in disguise? He had a Dead Can Dance hoodie and whenever I see their logo now I can only think of all the embrassing presentations I had to give :afr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Oh no are you my old mythology teacher in disguise? He had a Dead Can Dance hoodie and whenever I see their logo now I can only think of all the embrassing presentations I had to give :afr


Yes, yes I am.

(not really though)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

for real tho how have things been the last few days? Do you think Chris Corner is the best therapist available?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think I really like anything about myself. I don't really ever see myself like 'wow I'm so cool' I don't impress or inspire myself. I'm neutral to myself for the most part, and then the things I dislike are the things I'd need to work on to gain integrity and live my life how I'd want to. So I'm a work in progress. But I don't really make progress and so I end up disliking myself more.


 Doesn't it help at all that some of us think you're cool and interesting?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Doesn't it help at all that some of us think you're cool and interesting?


Me too I like Persephone


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> for real tho how have things been the last few days? Do you think Chris Corner is the best therapist available?


lol uh well music in general works pretty well. Although I say that I do think he has a lot of mentally ill fans and has struggled with depression himself though. Actual therapy didn't help me unfortunately.

Things haven't been great. The concert was though, but since then just back to the state I've been in for months. As I've said before my life has been mostly a wreck for the last couple of months - I mean moreso than usual. My sleeping pattern has been particularly ****ed up the lost couple of days, today is the first time in... I actually can't remember how long since I cooked something properly because I've lacked the energy/motivation to so a lot recently, and right now I think I'm getting a cold but over the last few months I've had moments like this - usually at night - and then the next day I'm fine so :/ pretty weird.

And yeah a general lack of motivation - not really doing much of anything most of the time.

To be honest, and I hope this doesn't offend you as I know you mean well, but I hate people asking. So I wish you wouldn't so often because I'm not going to lie if I can help it, but at the same time everytime someone asks I'm forced to think about all that negativity if that makes sense.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Doesn't it help at all that some of us think you're cool and interesting?





blue2 said:


> Me too I like Persephone


Well thanks but no not really, I'd probably feel worse if I knew people disliked me but it doesn't really help me to feel better about myself because I tie my personal self worth to what I'm accomplishing and I'm not. Lol. So yeah.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What am I doing here and how do I get out? (aka I want to go to sleep and wake up a different person in a different place and a different time.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> for real tho how have things been the last few days? Do you think Chris Corner is the best therapist available?


I'm bored and was thinking about this thread and considering bumping it even though that's so self absorbed and I'll probably regret doing so (and also responding to this a second time three years later, and rambling about stuff no one cares about because apparently I can't just make a blog post haha) but I noticed this question again and did actually just watch a Q&A video coincidentally where someone asked a question about mental health related stuff and being stuck in a rut, and he said that he was going to try and do a version of meet and greets at concerts at some point that functioned like a form of therapy session or maybe support group type thing. Not formally but he reads a lot about psychology because of his own issues actually.

I think I'd be too terrified to go to that kind of thing though because meeting people in bands or solo artists who I really like is very anxiety inducing. And then I use his image + appearance (which is quite separate from him) as a fantasy stand in for various different characters, personalities etc often. So that would make that kind of thing even more awkward (like 'oh well I completely objectify you on the regular as a bizarre form of schizoidesque coping mechanism to allow me to pseudo-satisfy certain Human needs without interacting with the real world at all, now lets jump into sharing personal stuff yup.') I find him a little difficult to read too like I almost don't have the level of social skills required to really know how to process him. Like he's a little bit narcissistic (jokes about being a cult leader and some other stuff,) and intimidating but also very socially awkward and anxious (thinks he'd '**** himself' if he ever met David Sylvian,) quite caring about animals and also people to a point and just odd in an artistic way, but moreso than anyone else I think I've ever come across. I also don't really talk to people in real life now, so there would also be that fact (it's much easier to talk to people online than in real life when you have to consider all the body language and physical reality.) Then discussing very personal stuff with anyone is difficult for me but in that context yikes.

But it is a very interesting idea, (though not sure they're going to be in London on this tour though hopefully they will be though so I can see them live again.) It kind of reminds me of the last Steven Wilson concert I went to too where he was kind of doing this almost dance/music therapy thing at one point. And his last album was a lot more upbeat than most of his work and clearly trying to do something there. The Dresden Dolls was also half motivational advice stuff. I think so many people are mentally ill now (or maybe especially fans of certain artists lol,) that a lot of musicians are weirdly filling the role of therapist at events like this. I mean to some extent they always have done but I dunno I've noticed something the last 2-3 years.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe this has been asked before, but I don't recall 2015 that well.

Do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Karsten said:


> Maybe this has been asked before, but I don't recall 2015 that well.
> 
> Do you play any musical instruments?


I don't really. I've messed around with keyboards a bunch of times, and started to teach myself to play the guitar as a teenager but never really got that far with it. I learnt many chords and learnt to play a bunch of mostly bass riffs early on for some reason using guitar tab websites even though it wasn't a bass guitar lol (like Come as You Are by Nirvana.) So the guitar is probably the one I spent the most time practising years ago but haven't in a long time. In 2016 I also started messing around with Reaper a bit but again didn't get that far with it. A few years ago my mum bought me a violin (I wanted to play it as a child, but school didn't offer lessons,) but I haven't tried to self teach at this point. I took cello lessons (instead of violin,) for a short while in childhood but dropped out because of SA which I regret. I also went to music school for a short while but I was stuck in the lowest group where we only played the recorder, which I guess I used to be able to play and also played an ocarina at one point as a child.

I have really bad motivation issues which makes doing anything pretty difficult most of the time, especially in a sustained sense (there's lots of stuff I've started and then dropped,) even if on some level I really want to. But I'm also very slow I think, so it takes me much longer to learn almost anything than the average person.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I think there's only question that matters. Favourite MCU character?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3stacks said:


> I think there's only question that matters. Favourite MCU character?


Possibly Spiderman atm:











I like Loki generally a lot, but probably more in fandom stuff (which doesn't really count lol) and the comics. He's still fairly entertaining in the MCU, though I liked him less in the first Avengers film.

Also Dr Strange is pretty cool, The Ancient One (in MCU just because Tilda Swinton,) and I like the Hulk/Bruce Banner. Also like The Vision, Black Panther (mostly because of the cool outfit,) Proxima Midnight (cool look,) Scarlet Witch.

Thor is hilarious.

Since the TV shows technically count I also liked Jessica Jones and Daredevil.

There are so many entertaining characters though this is actually kind of hard haha. I'll probably go with Loki? Or Spiderman. Loki was my first favourite in the MCU though back in 2011 so let's go with him. I think Dr Strange is probably the most interesting powers wise though, followed by Loki.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's only question that matters. Favourite MCU character?
> ...


 yeah Spiderman is my favourite he's like a lost puppy in these films lol. Loki is cool though and I feel like with Dr Strange they can pretty much do anything visually so it will be good to see more. Annoying that they cancelled the TV shows though


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

How can I find a girlfriend who is interested in the same things that I am?
And is also invisible. Because I want her to live with me and there's gonna be a lot of problems if she's visible.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> How can I find a girlfriend who is interested in the same things that I am?
> And is also invisible. Because I want her to live with me and there's gonna be a lot of problems if she's visible.


hmm well the invisibility part might be difficult unless you reach level 72 herbology, but as for the interests thing I guess just try and find events or groups which are related to your interests and hopefully meet women through that. I guess this could be difficult if your interests are things women don't tend to be interested in though and if those women are conventionally attractive or if all the guys there are or if they're more sociable etc.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

are you euclidean or non-euclidean?

(ordinarily i consider that too personal a question, but you did say anything, so...)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nosystemd said:


> are you euclidean or non-euclidean?
> 
> (ordinarily i consider that too personal a question, but you did say anything, so...)


lol maths is not my area. With the exception of learning hex, binary, and octal addition/subtraction/division/multiplication when I was 17/18 (which I've probably forgotten now since I don't use it,) I haven't studied maths at all since I was 16 (and not since 18 either I don't think.) Also my maths teacher for most of high school was terrible and maths education in the UK is bad (and has been for a while):

https://www.theguardian.com/education/2011/jun/14/maths-skills-school-teaching-teenagers

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...nts-school-gcse-a-level-england-a8406506.html

(Kind of a serious answer but yeah.)


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

that was a great answer to a silly question!

i suck at math, i specialise in making computing easier to learn for everybody, i think more people are going to learn math via computers than traditional means.

we need the traditional means, though i dont know if doing octal math on paper is going to help anybody. if you can do decimal math on paper and understand octal on a computer, you can do octal math on paper the same way as decimal.


```
1
004
004
---
 10
```
with computers you can take advantage of abstractions that fit the learner. geometry is more fun with logo than without it. great thread!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> hmm well the invisibility part might be difficult unless you reach level 72 herbology


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Have you ever been in love?


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

1. A while ago, someone made several user accounts and threads about you, mocking you etc, what was the story behind that?
2. What do you do for a living?
3. Could you post some provocative images of yourself?

("Perse" means "a*s" in Finnish)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Karsten said:


> Have you ever been in love?


Nah.



Beatnik said:


> 1. A while ago, someone made several user accounts and threads about you, mocking you etc, what was the story behind that?
> 2. What do you do for a living?
> 3. Could you post some provocative images of yourself?
> 
> ("Perse" means "a*s" in Finnish)


1. Shouldn't talk about this too much for obvious reasons as I am not 100% sure whether they are still able to view the forum or not, but they are a long time poster who has made countless different accounts (several hah it's a lot more than that,) probably a radical feminist but sometimes liked to larp as a misogynistic male too and harass women. So just generally a very mentally disturbed person. Probably female (their earliest accounts almost certainly were.) They don't like me because they personally feel I've betrayed the female sex (probably partly because I'm 'genderqueer,' they are gender critical and transphobic) and they think I'm permissive of negative behaviour from men (which isn't true at all, I'm actually quite misandric at times edit: and you'll see how little I tolerate **** in my response to your third question.) Oh and because I have weird sexual interests that disturb them but they have a bunch of weird ones themselves so really whatever lol.

2. For the most part nothing.

3. No, **** off.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Did you steal my hand cream?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've seen that you're also learning Japanese. How much do you know so far and are you planning on taking the JLPT, if you haven't already?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you love salt?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> Did you steal my hand cream?


Yes.

(actually my skin around my nails is always pealing because I never use hand cream lol.)



AffinityWing said:


> I've seen that you're also learning Japanese. How much do you know so far and are you planning on taking the JLPT, if you haven't already?


Oh no I haven't continued learning in a long time (I keep saying this but it's near impossible for me to self motivate myself long term towards goals. Though I got further along with Japanese then a lot of things I've tried, but not saying much.) Was primarily teaching myself on and off from 2009-2014 or 2015, but especially 2013/2014. so I can read hiragana and katakana (sometimes struggle more with the latter because it's used less,) a bunch of kanji and can construct basic sentences. I don't watch Japanese TV atm so I probably would understand less than I used to (used to pick up extra vocab from that) not great with grammar and have probably forgotten a bunch of stuff now. I used to use anki to construct decks which was helping. I haven't taken the JLPT.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you love salt?


since a lot of food comes with it already I don't add any extra.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When u coming out?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> since a lot of food comes with it already I don't add any extra.


 What is the one necessity that you must have every day (now that we know it isn't salt)?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> When u coming out?


Depending on what you mean there isn't really anything to come out as, or any reason to at the moment.



WillYouStopDave said:


> What is the one necessity that you must have every day (now that we know it isn't salt)?


hmm well I do drink tea whenever I wake up and it feels a bit weird not to, so probably that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you drink tea with eggs?

People in the room I work at in the mil. think it's weird that I drink tea with eggs (for breakfast).
They also think the kind of cheese I eat is ****.
They also think I totally shouldn't drink tea when there's tomato in breakfast.
There's also other food related behavior I do that they all collectively disagree with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> Do you drink tea with eggs?
> 
> People in the room I work at in the mil. think it's weird that I drink tea with eggs (for breakfast).
> They also think the kind of cheese I eat is ****.
> ...


No I mostly drink it with cereal (if breakfast.) Well if you put the eggs into the tea I guess that would be a bit unusual but otherwise I don't see how that's weird. I don't understand the tomato bit either is tea and tomato not supposed to go together? :con


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

> think it's weird that I drink tea with eggs (for breakfast).


why, whats more delicious with breakfast than tea?

it says "english breakfast" right on it, maybe they should call it something else.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

nosystemd said:


> why, whats more delicious with breakfast than tea?
> 
> it says "english breakfast" right on it, maybe they should call it something else.


 That means you can't have it with breakfast unless you're English. Every time I have english breakfast tea I always feel guilty because I know it's wrong.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That means you can't have it with breakfast unless you're English.


i used to live in the uk. close enough.



> Every time I have english breakfast tea I always feel guilty because I know it's wrong.


honestly, its more delicious because its forbidden. thats why sometimes i drink irish breakfast instead.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Can you drive a car ?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

What do you think about silent blenders?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Why is the sky blue?


it's usually grey

The sky is (usually) blue because shorter wavelengths of light are scattered more strongly, so the particles in the atmosphere scatter blue light more.










It doesn't appear violet because there is less violet light in sunlight, and because the blue sensitive (S) cone in your eye is better at seeing blue light than violet. Not sure about tetrachromats though.



blue2 said:


> Can you drive a car ?


No, I've driven some other things before as a child/teenager. Like a quad bike, and something else (maybe a quad bike again?) On another occasion. My memory is bad.



Replicante said:


> What do you think about silent blenders?


I've never used a blender before, but silent ones seem like they'd be better (in the sense of not making annoying noise, I have no idea if they function better/the same/worse.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you had used a blender before you would definitely prefer the silent ones. They have to be heard in person to be properly hated.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> They have to be heard in person to be properly hated.


misophonia is legit, but blenders dont bother everyone. we had one that was far from silent growing up. but ones that are designed to be quiet can only be an improvement. ours was very, very loud. leafblowers are worse.

some blenders are worse than others, too.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Best concert/show you ever went to?

Favorite place in London?

Any food recs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

nosystemd said:


> misophonia is legit


 Persephonia might be too but I feel like I'm pushing my luck messing up Persephone's AMA thread.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

This site has gone down in quality considerably. How do you keep coming back?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Have you ever danced like nobody was watching?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Why does the heart beat?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I mostly drink it with cereal (if breakfast.) Well if you put the eggs into the tea I guess that would be a bit unusual but otherwise I don't see how that's weird. I don't understand the tomato bit either is tea and tomato not supposed to go together? :con


No like when you're having omelette for breakfast they think it's weirs to drink tea alongside it.

About the tomato bit, they think because tomato is cold and tea is hot they're not supposed to be eaten together.

I'll probably kill them all. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you had used a blender before you would definitely prefer the silent ones. They have to be heard in person to be properly hated.


Yeah I hate random loud sounds like that, vacuum cleaners are the worst.



roxslide said:


> Best concert/show you ever went to?
> 
> Favorite place in London?
> 
> Any food recs?


I think my favourite is still the first one I went to because I was very excited at the time and my emotions were much stronger in a positive way than now and that was Green Day in 2005 (they actually filmed it and the concert the day before for a DvD.) I also really liked seeing Steven Wilson at the Royal Albert Hall, not the last one I went to there (because he's played there a few times now, although this was funny) but the one before in 2015 I think. The Dresden Dolls concert was also really fun that I went to in October. At one point Amanda climbed into the crowd and started singing up this staircase which was great, because I rarely see musicians do that sort of thing. They usually stay on stage or just crowd surf a little and then go back to the stage but she performed the entire song there lol. Then probably the 2nd IAMX concert I went to. I love all the concerts I go to though.

I like most of London tbh because my home town is so crap and big cities have an interesting atmosphere. I know so many people hate it actually and I can completely see why from the points they have, but I really don't probably because I've been using it to escape since my early teen years.

I like just wandering around the Thames or whereever. One time I filmed a YouTube video just wandering around and eventually ended up outside parliament lol. I don't usually go there when in London though. I did a lot of random stuff in that video though like check out The London Eye which is overpriced/overrated imo, would not try it again had to once just to see though.

I haven't been to this area in a while (maybe since 2014? Oh no I was there for a concert last March, but only by the tube station.) but I used to really like Camden Town. I've been there so many times (since age 11 or so,) that I guess my interest declined eventually. There are a lot of alternative clothing shops/market stalls and interesting stuff there but it can get busy (like all of London.) There's also this shop called Cyberdog which is for club/cybergothic/rave type stuff and they have dancers there sometimes and lots of robotic aesthetics so it's an interesting looking shop. (They also randomly have sex toys and other adult stuff in the basement.) It's a closing shop but looks a bit like a weird nightclub.

The Natural History museum is really cool (that's my favourite that I've been to,) The British Museum is pretty good too. I used to like The Tate Modern but I haven't been there since I was about 18 as far as I can remember (I visited several times as a teenager.) Entry to most big museums and galleries are free.

I'm not really good with food. I hate cooking so I just make the same crap over and over and maybe because of that on the rare occasions I ever eat out everything tastes fairly good or at least good enough. If you mean restaurants/food places I rarely eat out in London I'll just grab something from a supermarket while I'm there. If I'm with someone else like a family member I might grab something though, but will be a takeaway type thing most of the time.



gunner21 said:


> This site has gone down in quality considerably. How do you keep coming back?


It has but there are still a few posters I like, and it's been a habit for a long time. No idea why since every other site/online activity/anything I've had I'd leave after a max of a couple of years so at this point I have no idea. It's familiar, but that's not the only explanation clearly.



funnynihilist said:


> Have you ever danced like nobody was watching?


I do sometimes dance around my bedroom where nobody is watching, except sometimes photos of people... Depending on how insane I am at any point in time.



Suchness said:


> Why does the heart beat?


lol I don't know exactly so you can google this one 



geraltofrivia said:


> No like when you're having omelette for breakfast they think it's weirs to drink tea alongside it.
> 
> About the tomato bit, they think because tomato is cold and tea is hot they're not supposed to be eaten together.
> 
> ...


yeah I think I've heard some people say you shouldn't mix hot and cold stuff but moreso with food, but well I haven't died when I've done that with tea/cold food so whatever. I like the smiley at the end after you say you'll probably kill them.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I don't know exactly so you can google this one


It's a trick question. Scientist know how the heart beats but they can't explain why.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Suchness said:


> It's a trick question. Scientist know how the heart beats but they can't explain why.


 It's beating with the pulse of the universe, which the brain receives as a radio transmission and tries to (but can't) decipher so it gets rid of the energy by using it to make the heart beat.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's beating with the pulse of the universe, which the brain receives as a radio transmission and tries to (but can't) decipher so it gets rid of the energy by using it to make the heart beat.


Did you make that up lol?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Did you make that up lol?


 I'm not sure.


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

What's your highest skill in runescape? Or highest skills. And do you have a favorite?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not sure.


It's not bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Going back to the breakfast theme, why is it that black pepper is so awesome on eggs? Particularly on eggs?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Going back to the breakfast theme, why is it that black pepper is so awesome on eggs? Particularly on eggs?


......I like pepper, I like eggs, but I've never put pepper on eggs, only salt : /


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

nosystemd said:


> why, whats more delicious with breakfast than tea?


They think you shouldn't drink tea when you have eggs for breakfast.



WillYouStopDave said:


> That means you can't have it with breakfast unless you're English. Every time I have english breakfast tea I always feel guilty because I know it's wrong.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

geraltofrivia said:


> They think you shouldn't drink tea when you have eggs for breakfast.


youre probably right, but i dont know why they would be so particular. i mean im not serving it to them, am i?

is there something horrible that happens when tea and eggs mix? does it result in some event of mythological importance? does it offend a strict tradition that doesnt exist in my part of the world? like wearing white after labour day? ive never heard of such a thing.



geraltofrivia said:


> About the tomato bit, they think because tomato is cold and tea is hot they're not supposed to be eaten together.


thats a hypercorrection, a false and superstitious take on the very important fact that when preparing food for later consumption, mixing cold and hot accelerates the growth of pathogens, particularly bacteria.

its only at certain temperature differences, and applies not at all to what youre going to consume over the next 30 minutes.

so you can rub your eggs down with ice cubes and drop them into the hottest tea-- its safe if the water used to make the ice was, and the tea isnt hot enough to injure you. but dont take piping hot eggs (or other hot food) and stick them in the fridge. let it cool down first.

ive known a handful of people certified in safe food handling.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

nosystemd said:


> is there something horrible that happens when tea and eggs mix? does it result in some event of mythological importance? does it offend a strict tradition that doesnt exist in my part of the world? like wearing white after labour day? ive never heard of such a thing.


No they're just idiots.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

kvothe7 said:


> What's your highest skill in runescape? Or highest skills. And do you have a favorite?


For a long while it was mining (which is currently 82,) but then I got smithing up so I could smelt rune bars since it's the best f2p money making method. I haven't fully leveled any skills yet (despite playing on/off since the early 2000s.)

Not sure what my favourite skill is (when it comes to leveling) probably construction that can be quite fun to level. Farming is also more interesting now that they've introduced player owned farms. Mining and smithing are getting a rework in January and some of the new armour they're introducing looks cool, so that should be interesting. Runecrafting, divination and summoning are interesting lore wise, I like the Wizards tower too.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Going back to the breakfast theme, why is it that black pepper is so awesome on eggs? Particularly on eggs?


I like black pepper but I don't think I've ever added any to eggs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like black pepper but I don't think I've ever added any to eggs.


 You MUST do this ASAP!

I put black pepper on just about everything because I just do but most of the time it only adds a bit of flavor. There's some kind of special synergistic mojo it has with fried eggs that makes it surprisingly more flavorful than expected.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you have a favorite music website/blog/source other than youtube?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You MUST do this ASAP!
> 
> I put black pepper on just about everything because I just do but most of the time it only adds a bit of flavor. There's some kind of special synergistic mojo it has with fried eggs that makes it surprisingly more flavorful than expected.


it should be salt and just a TAD of black pepper, altho i usually just do salt.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Favorite mythical creature?

What's your Harry Potter house? Why?

Favorite quest so far in runescape?

If you were a video game character what would be your weapon of choice? And would you specialize in melee, range, magic, healer, other?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I remember you saying you're possibly partly Russian. Do you have any Russian things you like? Could be a book or a film or anything else.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WHAT... is your favorite color?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

kesker said:


> Do you have a favorite music website/blog/source other than youtube?


Hm at the moment not really but I will occasionally go to Soundcloud, and less often Bandcamp. Also I recently discovered this site:

https://altsds.co/discover/metal/

Also I sometimes find stuff through tumblr etc, but that's still usually linking stuff from YouTube.



roxslide said:


> Favorite mythical creature?


I'm not sure for the first question but possibly dragons. I like mermaids a lot too and dryads, all kinds of faeries/pixies and similar stuff, but I'm not sure if they fit with the 'creature' definition always (although I like it when they're more creature-like too,) but yeah on the more animalistic end dragons I think.



> What's your Harry Potter house? Why?


When I take tests online I usually get Ravenclaw, same for when I took the test on Pottermore. Also Luna Lovegood was one of my favourite characters and she was a Ravenclaw. I have some Ravenclaw stuff like a hat from when I went to the studio tour with my mum in 2013 as well. I think in terms of what I prioritise intellect and creativity is fairly accurate. I think I have some Slytherin traits too but not really, and definitely not Gryiffindor, and Hufflepuffs seem to be a house where everyone ends up who doesn't fit other stuff, but it also seems to be associated with being hard working or patient which LOL no. So yeah Ravenclaw.

Also whenever I think about this I always remember this one video I watched years ago when Pottermore came out where someone filmed themselves and their friends getting sorted and they were a huge Slytherin fan but got Hufflepuff 4 minutes in:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLrhHbU0z8M

I dunno why they keep bringing up Cedric, Tonks was obviously the coolest Hufflepuff.



> Favorite quest so far in runescape?


Off the top of my head, and that I completed fairly recently I think my favourite might be the Gower Quest (even though it's very meta, and a lot isn't cannon) just cause of all the cabbage lore bits, it's really entertaining. Brassica Prime is also one of my favourite Runescape Gods so I like any random related lore. I also think I liked The Death of Chivalry a lot and it was also connected to that God but I completed that years ago now.



> If you were a video game character what would be your weapon of choice? And would you specialize in melee, range, magic, healer, other?


Oh damn. Well I like chainsaws and flamethrowers a lot, and automatic weapons, but I'd probably go with magic. I definitely prefer playing dps usually, bow and arrow would be fun too especially irl. But usually I like to play some combination of magic + melee. I also like necromancy/demonic type magic. I did have one assassin character that I found really fun to play in Skyrim, though that was more stealth based. I thought the idea of having some kind of technomancy dragon gloves (with like claws and scales,) that shoot fireballs would be cool. I have some kind of weird dragon aesthetic thing yeah. It's hard to narrow it down lol.



SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I remember you saying you're possibly partly Russian. Do you have any Russian things you like? Could be a book or a film or anything else.


Ah yeah that part of my family is kind of complicated. My nan grew up in Danzig (now Gdańsk , Poland, she became stateless after world war 2) but according to her her family from her father's side descends from Sweden/Russia but travelled a lot over the generations. I know even less about her mum because she died when she was very young. I think some of her remaining family who she's still in contact with (who I don't know,) now live in Gdańsk again. Even before the war she had some aunts she told me about who lived in the US so seems like they just moved all over the place over time.

So that's why my dad wanted me to have a Russian name (my mum veto'd his initial choice according to him, so I have one that's a little more common in the UK.) But I don't have any direct cultural influence from Russia.

But saying that I like some of the Ghost In The Shell Stand Alone Complex tracks that Origa was the vocalist for:






I think Russian is one of the cooler sounding languages actually, even though I don't speak it.

I also found out about this writer a while back, and she seemed quite interesting as a person:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinaida_Gippius



Fever Dream said:


> WHAT... is your favorite color?


I don't think I've played magic enough to really have one. Obviously aesthetically it'd be black or maybe black/blue.  or red/black. Or maybe everything except white :') I played a red/green deck for a while though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

How do you feel about the success of this thread, and having to answer all the questions? I mean, there has to be at least some part of you being okay with answering questions for this thread to exist, but do you get over the expectation put on you of answering stuff, and the focus on you as a person? 16 pages of posts is a lot of questions and eyes. I haven't been through the thread though. This comes from how I would be feeling if I were in your spot. Sorry if this has been asked.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Do you own tarot cards?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scooby said:


> How do you feel about the success of this thread, and having to answer all the questions? I mean, there has to be at least some part of you being okay with answering questions for this thread to exist, but do you get over the expectation put on you of answering stuff, and the focus on you as a person? 16 pages of posts is a lot of questions and eyes. I haven't been through the thread though. This comes from how I would be feeling if I were in your spot. Sorry if this has been asked.


Most of the questions were posted in 2015 when many posters were making these threads and at the time some of those threads got even more posts I think. But I bumped it in December because I was bored, and then someone bumped it again a couple of days ago, so it's been fairly spread out in time. It depends on what questions people ask really. There are some questions that make me uncomfortable though (certain topics I avoid talking about on the forum generally,) but they don't get asked too often at least.

I quite like answering questions, but I find many threads like that I can't really post in (like the ask a gender anything threads.) Now that the forum is less active though, it stands out more, which is an unfortunate side effect. I do feel awkward about it but I kind of just put on a mask to deal with that (somewhat.)

It would be cool if other people would make these threads again but really this place is too dead now I think (and that's part of why I bumped it back in December anyway.)



funnynihilist said:


> Do you own tarot cards?


No, I used to know a guy in highschool who did though and he read mine a couple of times. He came to the conclusion that I was going to destroy everyone. Lol.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Most of the questions were posted in 2015 when many posters were making these threads and at the time some of those threads got even more posts I think. But I bumped it in December because I was bored, and then someone bumped it again a couple of days ago, so it's been fairly spread out in time. It depends on what questions people ask really. There are some questions that make me uncomfortable though (certain topics I avoid talking about on the forum generally,) but they don't get asked too often at least.
> 
> I quite like answering questions, but I find many threads like that I can't really post in (like the ask a gender anything threads.) Now that the forum is less active though, it stands out more, which is an unfortunate side effect. I do feel awkward about it but I kind of just put on a mask to deal with that (somewhat.)
> 
> It would be cool if other people would make these threads again but really this place is too dead now I think (and that's part of why I bumped it back in December anyway.)


I think in my case, on top of the avoiding having any sort of focus on me, is some sort of fear of a lack of response which is a direct contradiction to the avoiding any focus thing. A confronting way to find out that no one cares to know more about you. I can imagine a lot of others having that type of issue, not to completely assume how others feel about it, I mean. As well as yeah the less traffic, dead forum less eyes.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*briefly hijacks thread because bored*



scooby said:


> I think in my case, on top of the avoiding having any sort of focus on me, is some sort of fear of a lack of response which is a direct contradiction to the avoiding any focus thing. A confronting way to find out that no one cares to know more about you. I can imagine a lot of others having that type of issue, not to completely assume how others feel about it, I mean. As well as yeah the less traffic, dead forum less eyes.


That's the reason I never started an AMA thread (that, and I'm prone to freaking out and fleeing from any sort of attention, even if I asked for it). I figured I'd get a few drab pity questions from people who aren't really interested in answers and are just being nice, maybe a passive-aggressive jab from a user who dislikes me (by now most of the obvious ones have been banned or are inactive anyway), then it'd die a quick painful death.

I'm just boring. :/ And yeah, sadly dead forum.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

What do you think of the school system in the UK: What is bad, what is good? What should be done to improve it, or does the government want it to be just like it is and is hopeless to contemplate any changes ever?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Marko3 said:


> What do you think of the school system in the UK: What is bad, what is good? What should be done to improve it, or does the government want it to be just like it is and is hopeless to contemplate any changes ever?


Hmm well I'm not familiar with what's going on now since I left school when I was 16, then went to a sixth form college because my school didn't have a sixth form, and that was about a decade ago. I think I remember hearing a while back that they were going to extend compulsory education to 18 or something. It wasn't great when I was at school, some subjects were worse taught than others though. Art was kind of a pointless subject at my school because you didn't really learn any practical techniques most of the time, a lot of maths teachers are terrible and mine certainly was.

They have multiple classes based on ability in certain subjects too, and if you're in one of the lower sets you'll often have a worse teacher, suggesting they've essentially given up on you. I think there's a shortage of maths teachers generally so sometimes you'll end up with a teacher who hasn't really specialised in that subject.

A while back I often saw news articles complaining about people leaving school in the UK without basic maths or literacy skills.

The school system (at least in the past,) doesn't really prepare people well for further education/employment/adult life. Schools are sort of like prisons that you leave at the end of the day and have similar status battles going on, and I think they have a really negative effect on creativity, mental health, and probably on motivation as well often. It's very one size fits all which is a problem really but perhaps to a certain extent unavoidable.

..Also just remembered this lol:






I didn't learn a lot of the stuff he's talking about that he said he was taught either lol.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Fav Loki ship?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever thought that birds might take over someday and no one would know because birds are just that sneaky?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

roxslide said:


> Fav Loki ship?


tl;dr Strangefrost

Around when the first Thor film came out I started reading Loki/Darcy fanfiction (tasertricks I think they call that,) and this was my favourite pairing to read when I did read fanfics afterwards on/off for years. Even though they never interracted on screen. I also like femLoki/Darcy though there's very little of that.

At the moment I mostly read Loki/OC fanfics, and my favourite ship is probably Strangefrost (Loki/Dr Strange) but there aren't as many fanfics for that pairing so I don't think about it much.

I really don't like Thorki because I like their relationship as brothers and for some reason Frostiron never appealed, though I kind of get why people do ship them.

I also kind of ship Peter Parker with Loki a bit (just because unusual pairings are interesting,) though I mostly ship Spideypool.

Sif/Loki can be interesting, Sif/Loki/Darcy and I even found one Jane/Loki fic that was kind of cute but don't really ship any of those. Also a few Sherlock/Loki things lol. Oh and Loki/Verity a bit, they're a cute pairing.

edit: Also just remembered Loki/Bucky kind of intrigues me.

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e9/ad/7b/e9ad7b44567b34872dbee7dab989a2ef.jpg

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/91/e1/57/91e1579e617e396818330174b96431b7.jpg

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/a1/fe/95/a1fe9553cf3b4b87bb5253dade027bb1.jpg

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/0d/21/21/0d2121ab3aff88b2df7c61fb2a2e1e10.jpg

hmm.. I need to look up fanart more often. (don't think the cat was supposed to be Loki but it came up on google images because soneone else had treated it as though it was and Loki is always turning into a cat in fandom stuff.)

I have edited this post so many times now. And I forgot about Valkyrie and Loki:


look at his face :3

But yeah so I guess Strangefrost at the moment, they interact more in the comics, but it's kind of a weak ship for me. I like all the magic potential though haha.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever thought that birds might take over someday and no one would know because birds are just that sneaky?


I don't think the cats could handle the humiliation.

But the crows know things.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever been given a ride by someone who has a moldy car and you were too nice to tell them their car is stinky?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever been given a ride by someone who has a moldy car and you were too nice to tell them their car is stinky?


Not sure about moldy but definitely messy as a child. I haven't been in a car many times as an adult, most of the people I've known either don't drive or don't have a car.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not sure about moldy but definitely messy as a child. I haven't been in a car many times as an adult, most of the people I've known either don't drive or don't have a car.


 Moldy cars were so common when I was a kid that I thought the smell was normal. Like the first time I rode in a car that didn't stink I thought something was wrong with it. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Moldy cars were so common when I was a kid that I thought the smell was normal. Like the first time I rode in a car that didn't stink I thought something was wrong with it. :lol


 EDIT - I need sleep. I'll return to this glorious thread later. I have many more Persephone things that I want to know. I just have to think of them first.

EDIT #2 -That's weird. I meant to edit my other post. Not quote myself and make a new post. I think I'm more tired than I thought.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever persecuted a phone?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

If possible to answer, what is the most awesome thing you've ever seen or heard in your life. Forgive me if I've asked you this before.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever persecuted a phone?


No but my phone screen is really annoying and just selects stuff randomly a lot of the time and basically has seizures or something. (It's changed my phone background twice while leaving it on standby and having an image open in my internet browser.)



exceptionalfool said:


> If possible to answer, what is the most awesome thing you've ever seen or heard in your life. Forgive me if I've asked you this before.


Ah I can't think of anything that stands out right now if you mean like very spectacular and peculiar. Nothing is coming immediately to mind, so I may answer this later.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

How good are you at the Flight/Speedway levels in Spyro?

What labels do you feel best summarize your philosophical views?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah I can't think of anything that stands out right now if you mean like very spectacular and peculiar. Nothing is coming immediately to mind, so I may answer this later.



* *





I had a mind to ask since you shared something a while ago that I really liked. It was this mindless self indulgence song. It get's worse. I think that was you. :um :con :afr

I'm a deprived simpleton. I've been listening to the same music for like 20 years. That sh*t made my ****ing day. :lol It's still new to me so I sing it on my way to work sometimes. My new anthem for life.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you love me?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

What do you look like? How old are you?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't know why I'm asking you, but I'm kinda high and curious about this, so is it healthy for someone to have two consciences that battle each other out before a decision can be made?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> How good are you at the Flight/Speedway levels in Spyro?
> 
> What labels do you feel best summarize your philosophical views?


I was speedrunning the first one today coincidentally. I haven't played the 2nd or third in a while but I would say I'm fairly good with most of the first games flight levels but the magic crafters one (crystal flight) often messes me up for some reason.

I don't know anywhere near enough about philosophy to identify with any labels off the top of my head. Years ago I briefly looked into stoicism which I think you know, but I don't really have the right temperament I would say to pull that off, though I respect the philosophy. Um yeah I don't think I can really answer this question comfortably because I have barely read/watched anything on philosophy.



exceptionalfool said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh MSI, I love them yeah. I've shared that song and some others by them a few times. I was lucky in that I got to see them live on their last tour before they went on hiatus (not sure if they'll be back performing together again or not, they are all getting older and have other projects going on I believe and/or families.) They have a great way of singing about any topic imaginable no matter how dark or cynical (or angsty,) and making it sound upbeat and fun somehow musically.


* *















































But yeah I love how crazy they are.



Suchness said:


> Do you love me?


I don't really know you, or much about you, but you seem like a decent person in your posts here. And you like the Sumerian pantheon and suchness which is cool.



BeautyandRage said:


> What do you look like? How old are you?


28, short/skinny, longish dark brown (at the moment,) hair.



Chevy396 said:


> I don't know why I'm asking you, but I'm kinda high and curious about this, so is it healthy for someone to have two consciences that battle each other out before a decision can be made?


I'm not sure what you mean by this do you mean consciousnesses? (I guess you're using this metaphorically if so.) Or consciences as in two moral systems? But no in either case. Having an internal conflict isn't ideal especially if it's ongoing or unending.

There is some discussion about dual consciousness this if taken literally though:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_consciousness

this video kind of talks about this (I've linked this here at least three times though.):


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You know, if I really wanted to, I could probably make you love me.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

So, what did you think about the first season of The Umbrella Academy?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> So, what did you think about the first season of The Umbrella Academy?


I have mixed feelings about it still. Some parts were good and some were a bit weird/gappy. It was only 10 episodes long though and so I'm curious about where it will go from here. Uh guess I'll try not to spoil anything major just in case but there were some areas of character development which I felt were lacking like a lack of scenes to explain certain characters or the effect certain things had on them. Sometimes people still seemed not well fleshed out in spite of many scenes and I'm not sure what that was about. There was also some acting from one of the characters that seemed a bit off to me (not the main 7 but another character.) It took a while for me to notice but a bit kind of wooden I guess.

Some of the characters are likeable and some aren't.

The premise of the show is great, I like the idea of a dysfunctional family.

Plot was predictable, some parts were frustrating, but I found it compelling enough.

I thought it was good visually/aesthetically like set design, effects, lighting etc.

Overall I'd say I liked it thought. 6 or 7/10.

Also bearing in mind I marathoned most of the episodes while trying to stay awake to fix my sleeping pattern lol so. May be doing the same thing with Doom Patrol soon.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Seph-Seph,

what is your absolute FAVORITE youtube channel?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

This may be underhanded (if so, I apologize) but I don't feel justified communicating only via blog or forum comments. I feel like the insulation makes it a little too easy for me..... So I'm just saying hi.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

versikk said:


> Seph-Seph,
> 
> what is your absolute FAVORITE youtube channel?


hm this is difficult. I tend not to watch too many channels these days and sometimes watch a bunch of videos by someone and then stop for a while. The most recent one I guess that I've been watching a bunch from is STRANGE ÆONS. I won't say she's my favourite though, just one that's been entertaining me recently a bit.

So yeah kind of a boring non answer but most of what I watch on YT right now are TV/Film music videos, music videos generally, music. Music. Music. Lol. And clips from various TV shows (mostly comedies.) At different points I've been into a wide range though. I might remember some channel later, it's hard to think of something that sticks out at this current moment as a favourite.

I will link some bits, the non embedded links are timestamped because those parts are amusing to me.






'ladies' lol

This is amazing:





















I think I'm mostly watching for the quirky plant person stuff.

also the furby son called Thursday Plurbonym-Boyporridge﻿



kesker said:


> This may be underhanded (if so, I apologize) but I don't feel justified communicating only via blog or forum comments. I feel like the insulation makes it a little too easy for me..... So I'm just saying hi.


Hey


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Where did your username come from?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Where did your username come from?


I wanted to change my original name on this forum years ago because it was a throwaway name (and my irl first name) I hadn't really put any thought into the previous one. Persephone is the queen of the underworld in Greek mythology. I actually think related deities Ereshkigal  and Hel are more interesting in some ways, and various other mythological figures, but I didn't know much about Persephone at the time. I thought her origin story was kind of poignant.

I would change it to something I relate to more but at this point it's kind of attached to the account I feel.

The dread part is kind of a title she has.



> Persephone held an ancient role as the dread queen of the Underworld, within which tradition it was forbidden to speak her name. This tradition comes from her conflation with the very old chthonic divinity Despoina (the mistress), whose real name could not be revealed to anyone except those initiated to her mysteries.


I like Inanna  more than Aphrodite too. A lot of the Greek variants seem kind of... Stripped back to me. (I think the story of Persephone is a bit more complicated than this interpretation, but still.)


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> hm this is difficult. I tend not to watch too many channels these days and sometimes watch a bunch of videos by someone and then stop for a while. The most recent one I guess that I've been watching a bunch from is STRANGE ÆONS. I won't say she's my favourite though, just one that's been entertaining me recently a bit.
> 
> So yeah kind of a boring non answer but most of what I watch on YT right now are TV/Film music videos, music videos generally, music. Music. Music. Lol. And clips from various TV shows (mostly comedies.) At different points I've been into a wide range though. I might remember some channel later, it's hard to think of something that sticks out at this current moment as a favourite.
> 
> ...


i can't get into her. haven't really tried that much but i guess it's because i'm bigoted towards lesbians or something. or maybe that she calls her face dumb looking when she's fcvking gorgoeusussu. or maybe that she's exaccctly (ok fine 89%) my type and it makes me sad that there is a possibility that i like "lesbian girls" as if that even makes sense.

but no, your answer was definitively _not _a non-answer altho it wasn't exhaustive(word?). :boogie

(i actually htink contra is my favorite (her intelligence, her humor, her metaphysics, her looks, her ... esthetic...) , but i also love screenjunkies news.)

it seems youtube is pretty good for music. i still just torrent music (mostly) but i have found that youtube has sometimes been the only source for some underground music i was looking for.



> Hey


holy crap you used a smlie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can you plaase post a voice clip doing the gravel voice and saying "I am iron man"?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

If you could live anywhere; where would that be?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

versikk said:


> i can't get into her. haven't really tried that much but i guess it's because i'm bigoted towards lesbians or something. or maybe that she calls her face dumb looking when she's fcvking gorgoeusussu. or maybe that she's exaccctly (ok fine 89%) my type and it makes me sad that there is a possibility that i like "lesbian girls" as if that even makes sense.
> 
> but no, your answer was definitively _not _a non-answer altho it wasn't exhaustive(word?). :boogie
> 
> ...


I don't remember her calling her face dumb looking, but she is attractive yeah. I get what you mean because it makes me sad when I'm fundamentally not someone's type as well. Which really is most people in different ways lol but I'm sensitive about certain things more than others.

I watch Contrapoints videos, or a lot of them. She was probably one of my favourite YouTubers at one point, but I used to like her content more tbh. Since I've been watching from the beginning she also changed a lot obviously. Her aesthetic is interesting though and the visuals and effects have definitely improved over time. Her videos are always very visually interesting.

Tbh I find myself disagreeing a bit with many of her videos, but I get that with everyone. I also watched her last video and felt she didn't address the primary concerns of the group she was talking to (they felt that too, I went and had a look.) I get that she made the video mostly to vent about the group in question (and why she'd want to,) but doing so while pretending at the beginning of the video that you want an actual discussion is disingenuous.

I don't really agree with her opinions on gender related stuff, and so the couple of videos she did on that topic disappointed me, but I agree more with the character Tabby in her videos lol.

She doesn't seem to like lesbians much either from what I've gathered due to bad experiences, and I think I have some negative emotional reaction towards her for similar reasons to what you have with STRANGE ÆONS (maybe, not sure actually might be misunderstanding your post.) It's not really her specifically though.. She just kind of falls into a pattern I developed a complex about from various interactions with transfeminine people and stuff I've learnt over time.



> holy crap you used a smlie.












I do use smileys lol, but it's funny you mention that because I have sometimes avoided using them on discord or skype or even this site over the years and just use a text version because the available smileys are sometimes too enthusiastic or wrong in some other way. I never liked the tongue smiley on skype so just type this =P



funnynihilist said:


> Can you plaase post a voice clip doing the gravel voice and saying "I am iron man"?


Hm like in the Black Sabbath I am Iron Man sense, or just me growling the words? I'll think about it and if it doesn't sound too ridiculous upload something later maybe.



Fever Dream said:


> If you could live anywhere; where would that be?


I don't know ideally I'd want to travel around a lot. If I wasn't so dysfunctional that's what I'd want to do. I can't imagine wanting to stay in one place forever, but my mental health issues and financial stuff stop that. I would want to live in Japan for at least a year I think, but not indefinitely.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread I was imagining like the song...


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Who is your favorite Brooklyn 99 character?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@funnynihilist OK so it's actually been a long time since I've done this and I wanted to do it in as few takes as possible but people kept wandering around outside my room, then my mum went to bed right after I started recording so this is what you get lol.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Gqt4AM3Kgh



Fever Dream said:


> Who is your favorite Brooklyn 99 character?


Someone asked me this recently and you know it's really difficult to pick just one because they all have lots of funny moments. Either Holt, Rosa, Terry, Jake or Gina. (Which is almost everyone.)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @funnynihilist OK so it's actually been a long time since I've done this and I wanted to do it in as few takes as possible but people kept wandering around outside my room, then my mum went to bed right after I started recording so this is what you get lol.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Gqt4AM3Kgh
> 
> Someone asked me this recently and you know it's really difficult to pick just one because they all have lots of funny moments. Either Holt, Rosa, Terry, Jake or Gina. (Which is almost everyone.)


That's great! I think that is the lowest one yet!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Since you seem to like the Elder Scrolls series, which is your favorite Daedric prince?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you remember to do your due diligence and dance on the bed today?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Since you seem to like the Elder Scrolls series, which is your favorite Daedric prince?


Sheogorath is probably number one haha I love him, but Hermaeus Mora is also pretty interesting I like the forbidden knowledge thing, and I like Nocturnal because I like the Thieves Guild(s.) And Malacath is cool too. So mostly those four. Most of them are pretty cool though.

Except Molag Bal :no



kesker said:


> Did you remember to do your due diligence and dance on the bed today?


I never dance on my bed, actually there are some cupboards over the top of part of it so I might end up bumping my head lol.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why does Britain have such a huge binge drinking culture. Seems like you guys don't do anything without getting a drink first.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Why does Britain have such a huge binge drinking culture. Seems like you guys don't do anything without getting a drink first.


Yeah it's kind of weird reading about people from other countries on this forum because even really nerdy/reject people here will have probably gotten drunk a bunch of times and go clubbing etc (there are exceptions and I've known a few, but generally,) but I get the impression especially from this forum that most US people won't have. I think it's because the weather is always miserable so you either start a band and






or get drunk a lot or both and these days it's mostly the getting drunk part. There seems to be a certain element of competition to it at times too. Like you gain status by having 'crazy drinking stories'

But also because we don't have as much of a cafe culture like some other European countries. Obviously we have tea but it's really more something you drink in a house and not really something you go out to do. I mean we have cafes too but compared to other countries.

I think part of the reason the UK stands out is that women drink a lot too, whereas they drink less in other cultures. I've noticed that gets brought up in articles people write. 

Also starting young. Drinking alcopops and stuff when you're under age isn't _that _ weird, like I didn't but I remember being pretty young and my cousins cousin was drinking a bunch and this was while at my cousin's house and her parents were around. And I was offered some when I was 16 while staying over at my friend's house for new years lol. I drank small amounts on/off throughout childhood/teen years too my dad would offer to let me try a small amount frequently.


----------



## Lil J (Apr 19, 2019)

how's life changed since you started this thread?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lil J said:


> how's life changed since you started this thread?


Objectively not that much, mentally I've gotten worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Objectively not that much, mentally I've gotten worse.


 Do you think there was a specific cause or is it just cumulative wear and tear?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you think Rosa Diaz and April Ludgate would be friends?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think there was a specific cause or is it just cumulative wear and tear?


Mostly just wear and tear I guess. I just know my mental capabilities kind of deteriorated over the last few years and time seemed to lose meaning/become a blur.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Do you think Rosa Diaz and April Ludgate would be friends?


It would be interesting if they met. Actually I saw a video a while ago before I stared watching Brooklyn Nine Nine that was comparing them lol:






A few of the comments are saying April is like the child of Gina and Rosa lol.

Also it's funny that Aubrey is basically April irl but Stephanie is really different to Rosa lol








> I am having an existential crisis﻿


loool this comment.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It would be interesting if they met. Actually I saw a video a while ago before I stared watching Brooklyn Nine Nine that was comparing them lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol That's great. I had never seen that before.

Edit: Oh, now I have to watch this one too...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol That's great. I had never seen that before.
> 
> Edit: Oh, now I have to watch this one too...


Oh yeah I wondered if they had one of those videos, I noticed they had a Gina vs Donna one on the same channel as well. It's funny because I saw a YT comment somewhere with someone saying they thought they should meet up in a crossover and then not long after I watched the episode where Nick Offerman was playing Holt's ex-boyfriend lol. Counting it.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Soon it´s going to be your 10th anniversary on this site, apparently. What makes you keep being an active poster here? Sorry if this was already asked


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

alenclaud said:


> Soon it´s going to be your 10th anniversary on this site, apparently. What makes you keep being an active poster here? Sorry if this was already asked


Habit mostly but I didn't become a more active poster until late 2012/early 2013. This is the only site that involves posting stuff that I've spent this long on tbh not sure why.


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

どんな映画が好きですか。(｡´∀｀)ﾉ


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

When will you stop talking about Brooklyn Nine Nine?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

What question(s) do you wish somebody would ask you?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not Human said:


> どんな映画が好きですか。(｡´∀｀)ﾉ


今はあまり映画を見ないでもアベンジャーズ/エンドゲームを見たい

シェイプ・オブ・ウォーターはまあまあです

(watched that a few months ago or something like that.)



Suchness said:


> When will you stop talking about Brooklyn Nine Nine?


September the 7th 1963.



Fever Dream said:


> What question(s) do you wish somebody would ask you?


At the moment I don't really know tbh. Really entertaining questions are probably things I wouldn't think up but are also not too personal or complicated for me to answer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> When will you stop talking about Brooklyn Nine Nine?


Maybe around the same time we stop talking about Seinfeld. :lol


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Love, Death & Robots ?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

what is *your personal relationship to psychotropics*?

are you on any prescribed meds now? any unprescribed meds? for the record i count "inebriants" and "narcotics" as meds, as well as OTC natural remedies like valerian or camomile.

"the war on drugs" is not directly relevant here, but i won't haunt you for referencing it, btw.:smile2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bricky1 said:


> Love, Death & Robots ?


Had to google that, but haven't seen it.



versikk said:


> what is *your personal relationship to psychotropics*?
> 
> are you on any prescribed meds now? any unprescribed meds? for the record i count "inebriants" and "narcotics" as meds, as well as OTC natural remedies like valerian or camomile.
> 
> "the war on drugs" is not directly relevant here, but i won't haunt you for referencing it, btw.:smile2:


I've drunk alcohol (I assume this wasn't what you had in mind though.) Used to drink quite a bit, it was fun but I don't now because I never felt right to do that here while sat in my room alone and drinking with family feels wrong to me too.

Have some CBD oil now (which is non psychoactive,) that I've taken a few times and not sure it's had any effect but I'm lazy and forgetful and it's hard for me to remember to take stuff regularly. And making a note of stuff or any kind of organised behaviour like documenting something repeatedly is beyond me. I have some multi vitamins that I basically always forget to take now.

I've never been on prescribed meds, in fact the one time I tried to get help contrary to most people's stories I was deemed too well functioning for meds

:haha

But I guess she only saw me for 10 minutes or so.

tbh I have a issue with swallowing pills, so that form of drug isn't ideal for me. I imagine at some point this will become a huge problem.

I haven't taken anything else, I don't think I would atm for reasons I won't go into. But I'd be interested to try some hallucinogenics. Additionally (not related to the reasons,) I have a cousin with schizophrenia so maybe that'd be a bad idea.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Had to google that, but haven't seen it.


It's worth a watch if you have the time, access, and if it seems like something you'd be into.

What's the most interesting(or bizarre) thing you own?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've drunk alcohol (I assume this wasn't what you had in mind though.) Used to drink quite a bit, it was fun but I don't now because I never felt right to do that here while sat in my room alone and drinking with family feels wrong to me too.
> 
> Have some CBD oil now (which is non psychoactive,) that I've taken a few times and not sure it's had any effect but I'm lazy and forgetful and it's hard for me to remember to take stuff regularly. And making a note of stuff or any kind of organised behaviour like documenting something repeatedly is beyond me. I have some multi vitamins that I basically always forget to take now.
> 
> ...


Ok interesting:smile2:

Now I must ask, do you enjoy babies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What do you think a goldfish would do if it had human intelligence?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> It's worth a watch if you have the time, access, and if it seems like something you'd be into.
> 
> What's the most interesting(or bizarre) thing you own?


uh I don't own anything that bizarre but this book that I don't remember buying from my teen years, a purple silly straw with a rubber ducky stuck half way through, a bunch of rocks/sea shells/softened glass and a rusty key that I found somewhere, a broken piece of circuit board (it had a hole in it so was going to use it as a necklace, not sure what it was part of originally) an 18~ year old box of unopened Bertie Bott's every flavour beans, a violin (can't play.)

I have a lot of stuff stuck to my bedroom walls like old concert and train tickets, postcards, fortune cookie messages, mtg wrappers, some posters, a cocktail umbrella, a piece of confetti that I picked up at a concert 14 years ago, other stuff picked up at concerts, some pieces of tissue I used to dry my paint brush while painting a long time ago so they have a weird kind of splodgy/tye-dye effect. I have some art work I made a long time ago stuck to the wall as well. I dunno what's up with the purple skin but apparently I did that a lot back then. Also can't draw people. One is hand painted, the other is photoshop. Part of a shoe I liked that had a little robot on and stuff, which were broken so I cut it off and stuck it to the wall. Lots of other stuff stuck to walls.



versikk said:


> Ok interesting:smile2:
> 
> Now I must ask, do you enjoy babies?


Eh not really I think toddlers are cuter. Or when they start saying funny things. But I'm rarely ever around kids so that's based on YT videos or whatever.



WillYouStopDave said:


> What do you think a goldfish would do if it had human intelligence?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Eh not really I think toddlers are cuter.


NO.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


 I was kind of thinking more what a goldfish would do if it was a totally normal looking goldfish swimming around in an aquarium thinking deep philosophical thoughts and pondering it's own existence. :lol

Like do you think it would come up with an evil plot to cause it's human to feed it more often? Would it dream of escaping and flying around? You know like how humans dream of flying. Would an intelligent goldfish dream of flying? :lol

And moreover, how would we know if it did? Would it attempt to communicate through it's swimming patterns or something? Would it come up with a complicated goldfish sign language? Or would it just be depressed because it knows it's just a goldfish and has no hope?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

versikk said:


> NO.


I feel like those are toddlers? Or at least skirting the line. I dunno. I get my knowledge of baby ages from The Sims.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I was kind of thinking more what a goldfish would do if it was a totally normal looking goldfish swimming around in an aquarium thinking deep philosophical thoughts and pondering it's own existence. :lol
> 
> Like do you think it would come up with an evil plot to cause it's human to feed it more often? Would it dream of escaping and flying around? You know like how humans dream of flying. Would an intelligent goldfish dream of flying? :lol
> 
> And moreover, how would we know if it did? Would it attempt to communicate through it's swimming patterns or something? Would it come up with a complicated goldfish sign language? Or would it just be depressed because it knows it's just a goldfish and has no hope?


Supposedly sperm whales are very intelligent, but we have no idea what they think considering the physical limitations. I think the goldfish would start a war with the cats.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Supposedly sperm wales are very intelligent, but we have no idea what they think considering the physical limitations. I think the goldfish would start a war with the cats.


 I thought also that an intelligent pet goldfish might actually think it was superior to the humans. Like it would just be in there thinking "So glad I'm not a human! Look at them! Just look at them! My sleek, fishy body is so much better than that!"


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like those are toddlers? Or at least skirting the line.


i do think they're close to 2 years old from their physique, but there are a lot of babies in the movie.:boogie


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Besides Brooklyn 99, what other shows are you watching at the moment?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Besides Brooklyn 99, what other shows are you watching at the moment?


I'm not actually watching anything else right now (besides when I eat I might watch an episode of some other comedy like Bob's Burgers, Modern Family etc,) just before I started watching it I watched The Umbrella Academy though. I struggle to watch TV most of the time (I actually have a long list of shows to finish or start watching,) but I started watching it while playing Runescape when doing things that were grindy and it's easier to do that with comedy type stuff then like hour length shows that require you to pay full attention.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you ever take things apart when they don't work anymore?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you ever take things apart when they don't work anymore?


Not aside from replacing PC parts. I've never really tinkered with stuff. Well maybe I did with some toys as a kid, can't really remember.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Can I clone you and keep your clone as my side kick? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you still like to explore weird places?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would you rather be a turnip, a basketball or a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

What is your favorite mtg card(s)?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Entrensik said:


> Can I clone you and keep your clone as my side kick?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Uh not until I get my clone army sorted out, but after that we can talk.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you still like to explore weird places?


Yes, but I don't really do that atm.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Would you rather be a turnip, a basketball or a vacuum cleaner?


I really don't want to be any of those and I guess the idea is I'd be sentient somehow?

Turnips get to see outside while they're growing, or some parts of them do, but may get eaten. Vacuum cleaners are annoying but perhaps I won't be annoyed by myself if I am one, and then you get to suck stuff up maybe that'll be fun who knows, but I'd also probably be kept in some cupboard most of the time which is not so fun. Kind of wanted to play basketball when I was younger but the only option was netball, so maybe I could be a basketball but being a basketball that gets used for netball would be the worst. And then the cupboard thing again potentially. Also getting bounced around might be headache inducing.

So I dunno. I feel like if I pick one I might end up as one in another universe/life and I dunno about that.



Fever Dream said:


> What is your favorite mtg card(s)?


Oh I haven't played enough to know and it's also been a while since I played. I discovered Fblthp the lost recently and thought that was fun concept wise (like as a character,) Topplegeist as well and the Aetherborn cards. There was some cool card I remember finding ages ago effect wise and wanted to eventually make a deck with but I've completely forgotten what it was unfortunately.

Oh wait I had a look through my bookmarks just in case, and found it yeah lol:

https://magic.wizards.com/en/articles/archive/lab/theres-door-2013-10-31

Think there have been some other fun cards I looked at ages ago and forgot about now.

I don't own a lot of cards, I've borrowed my brothers to play sometimes but I have around a decks worth of cards that I bought ages ago (I would have more actually but accidentally lost a bunch by leaving them unopened behind in a pub once just after buying a bunch and someone took them.) I always liked the artwork on Greenweaver Druid. But there's lots of cool artwork and character designs/types in mtg.

Also just realised from posts here that the last time I played was in 2016, damn (also was Commander format):

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...l-edition-1571961/index33.html#post1086994097

so the cards that allowed that to happen too lol. (I have forgotten all of those cards effects and such due to not playing with them since that time, and not retaining things like this in memory.)

It's funny because I haven't a clue what I'm talking about there beyond a vague memory, because I've forgotten that stuff. Man my memory is bad.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

So... in the future, *will* everyone design their own water? :lol

Kind of makes me think of this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> So... in the future, *will* everyone design their own water? :lol
> 
> Kind of makes me think of this.


lol my friend told me that he was looking for water filters, and on one website there was a quote from the CEO saying that and it made me laugh so I added it to my signature. Cause water has a specific molecular structure so you can't exactly re-design it, but I think he meant in the future everyone will design something they're passionate about but that also doesn't seem like a given but apparently only that line was quoted on the website.

Lol ProZD is great. Speaking of that my friend also mentioned finding a subreddit where people talk about hydration and such so that is also a hobby.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

And now for one of the hardest questions to answer. Honestly, how are you doing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> And now for one of the hardest questions to answer. Honestly, how are you doing?


Hmm right now I'm slightly tired and kind of meh, I guess in general I'm not doing brilliantly (also objectively not doing well,) but it depends moment to moment as well.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I looked some of these up I thought they'd be fun to ask 

1. If you could time travel where would you go?

2. What did you find cool growing up that you don't think is cool now?

3. If you could know the absolute and total truth to one question, what question would you ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

In what year of my life will I meet my one true love?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Entrensik said:


> I looked some of these up I thought they'd be fun to ask
> 
> 1. If you could time travel where would you go?
> 
> ...


1. Probably the future, not sure when precisely but fairly far in the future but I imagine that'd be really risky, hopefully it's not terrible and I can get back.

2. Hm I actually like quite a lot of the stuff I liked then now, though with things like kids toys and such when I was very young I'm not into that now.

With a lot of the music I listened to in my late childhood/teen years I still kind of like it and listen to it for nostalgia reasons. But when I was about 11/12 I was very into Good Charlotte for a short while and listened to their album The Young and The Hopeless a lot, and I can't listen to most of their music now without cringing.

3. Oh I don't know, that'd definitely require some thought especially if I'm limited to just one question. I guess I'd probably save it for something that's a great mystery that's gone unsolved, or depending on how the power works maybe how to create some invention (like a time machine perhaps ) But if I can receive the answer without anyone knowing then I might also use it to find out what someone thinks about me.



veron said:


> In what year of my life will I meet my one true love?





karenw said:


> Same question? Lol


Using a random number generator from 20 - 120 it gave me 92, and then 90.

Also found this quiz:

https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz/this-yes-no-quiz-will-determine-when-youll-meet-your-soulmate

I'm sure the results of the quiz will be accurate :blank


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Took the soulmate quiz for fun & it said I'll meet my soulmate in the next 5 years :haha ....I don't know how, seeing as I'm not looking in the first place, poor old soul matey gonna be lonely this life, probably be mad, hopefully they'll understand I was broken this time round, I'll get my @$$ in gear next life for sure : /


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Using a random number generator from 20 - 120 it gave me 92, and then 90.
> 
> Also found this quiz:
> 
> ...


I've heard stories of people in senior homes saying that they've met their true loves in there. Sometimes I've wondered whether that will be me. Your prediction could be 100% correct.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 1. Probably the future, not sure when precisely but fairly far in the future but I imagine that'd be really risky, hopefully it's not terrible and I can get back.
> 
> 2. Hm I actually like quite a lot of the stuff I liked then now, though with things like kids toys and such when I was very young I'm not into that now.
> 
> ...


1. What would you hope to find in the future?

2. (I'm gonna reverse the question) Is there anything you like now that you never thought you'd like growing up?

3. If you could know exactly how your life would play out from this exact moment until the day that you died, would you choose to know? Or would you rather keep it a mystery and try to control your own faite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you like your middle name?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What is your favorite make & model of car, if any ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Entrensik said:


> 1. What would you hope to find in the future?
> 
> 2. (I'm gonna reverse the question) Is there anything you like now that you never thought you'd like growing up?
> 
> 3. If you could know exactly how your life would play out from this exact moment until the day that you died, would you choose to know? Or would you rather keep it a mystery and try to control your own faite?


1. Hopefully nothing worse than today. Mostly shapeshifting technology and better mental health services. Space exploration would be cool, and non hostile alien life.

2. Hmmm.. I don't remember having many strong negative opinions besides maybe with some food like bananas (which I still don't like.) Maybe music wise my tastes diversified with age. When I was a young teenager I pretty much exclusively listened to sub genres of rock music, and I still prefer that but also listen to other stuff now. Still not a great example because there had been some pop and hiphop stuff I liked in childhood.

Yeah can't really think of anything, though my memory isn't that great.

3. I guess it would be useful in some ways from a planning perspective (assuming you can change things or plan around them,) but I'm not sure I would I imagine it would be pretty depressing and if it's not it might ruin certain things.



kesker said:


> Do you like your middle name?


I think the reason my mum chose it was pretty cute. She picked it because it was the first name of a girl she looked after from the school she works at. Special needs school, but these days she probably would have been in a mainstream school since her disabilities are physical and as the years went on the students my mum looked after were more severely disabled.

But yeah I wouldn't have picked it myself. When I was really young I actually went through a phase of pretending my middle name was a slightly similar but different name lol, to the point of actually lying about it to people when it came up in conversation. Forgot about that until now.

Seems common as a middle name though since in highschool I knew two people with the same middle name.



blue2 said:


> What is your favorite make & model of car, if any ?


Eh I don't really know anything about cars. I used to remember car makes/models when I was younger but at a certain point stopped picking up that info.

I did see a photo of a pretty cool looking car a while back on tumblr though but no idea what make/model it was.

Annnd I can't drive so it's sort of superfluous info to me.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Will you buy me my dream car


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Did you expect this thread to still be floating by this time when you made it?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

What is the solution to the fermi paradox?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

stratsp said:


> Will you buy me my dream car


Maybe if your dream car can be found on this page 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=​Hot+Wheels+id&i=toys&search-type=ss&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0



WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you expect this thread to still be floating by this time when you made it?


lol no, but it's been bumped a few times including by me once because I was bored. Kind of awkward how nobody else has a similar thread now though since when I made it a bunch of people did.



Fever Dream said:


> What is the solution to the fermi paradox?


Either all life in the universe is evolving at a similar rate to us such that it hasn't developed interstellar transportation yet. Or there's a pattern where sufficiently intelligent species who could develop some form of interspeller travel all wipe themselves out before doing so (the depressing explanation,) or they know how to hide themselves from us and do so because we're terrible, (the common opinion,) or they have created some rules similar to the Prime Directive in Star Trek that mean they can't visit until we develop to a certain point technologically.

Related:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

When I was looking through the threads right now, even though I remember your username, for some reason I read it as "Persephone The Dragon". Do you like that as a username? haha XD

But as for a more serious question - where did the fish fly to after swimming across the tops of mountains? :lol


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Maybe if your dream car can be found on this page
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=​Hot+Wheels+id&i=toys&search-type=ss&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0


Yesss Hotwheeeeeels yayyyyy.... oh damn I remember having so many of these when I was a kid :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Kiss, marry, avoid, kill ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> When I was looking through the threads right now, even though I remember your username, for some reason I read it as "Persephone The Dragon". Do you like that as a username? haha XD
> 
> But as for a more serious question - where did the fish fly to after swimming across the tops of mountains? :lol


the dread part sounds edgier but I do like dragons.

um the moon? Can't think up a more creative answer right now 



blue2 said:


> Kiss, marry, avoid, kill ?


You know you're supposed to list examples when you ask that lol

(also I've never seen a version with avoid in before.)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You know you're supposed to list examples when you ask that lol
> 
> (also I've never seen a version with avoid in before.)


Interesting, who do you suggest ?....on the avoid me either I just decided to add it for variety &#128578;


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you have a preference between floppy bacon and spongy bacon?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Interesting, who do you suggest ?....on the avoid me either I just decided to add it for variety &#128578;


Uhhh it's no fun if I have to come up with examples myself.

Let's do comics.

Kill Thanos, marry Loki (obviously,) and Deadpool (he's cute and fun,) and maybe Spiderman (adult,) and Harley Quinn, (you didn't specify rules so I can marry everyone,) kiss Poison Ivy and avoid um Clayface is the first boring person that came to mind.

Trying to incorporate ships but I don't want to marry Dr Strange (Strangefrost,) I suppose I could marry Poison Ivy though. Yes. I'll marry her too, then who do I kiss?






This should be a real show:






Oh my god I just realised there have been more uploaded versions of this series over the last couple of years =O (it started 10 years ago.)

You see what happens when you don't give me examples!?



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you have a preference between floppy bacon and spongy bacon?


I didn't know they were types of bacon. soft instead of crispy would be preferred though.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god I just realised there have been more uploaded versions of this series over the last couple of years =O (it started 10 years ago.)
> 
> You see what happens when you don't give me examples!?


Yeah, he's been making videos like crazy lately.

How about Star Wars characters, if you need examples?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"Gittar" or "Git tar"? :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What would make you happy ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What would you do if you bought a bottle of water that didn't actually have anything in it but looked like it did? If you returned it, how would you phrase your complaint?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, he's been making videos like crazy lately.
> 
> How about Star Wars characters, if you need examples?


Uh no idea lol. This is why I need three examples so I just have to pick one. I'm don't really want to marry/kiss any of the cast of those films though.



WillYouStopDave said:


> "Gittar" or "Git tar"? :lol


hmm I guess the first one I how I pronounce it? Whenever someone asks that kind of question I forget how I pronounce things lol.



WillYouStopDave said:


> What would you do if you bought a bottle of water that didn't actually have anything in it but looked like it did? If you returned it, how would you phrase your complaint?


I would never buy bottled water. I guess I'd return it though not sure how I wouldn't have noticed it being empty lol, but if it was more a case of it looks like there's water but nothing comes out like magic I'm not sure I'd return it because I guess that'd be something that needs scientifically investigating or at the very least would be a fun item to **** with people.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Why would you never buy bottled water?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> What would make you happy ?


Remembered this question while randomly lying in bed so I would say being a werespider and then visiting people who are horrifically afraid of spiders in giant anthropomorphic spider form, but because I have some kind of venom that essentially makes them equally aroused as horrified they always end up having sex with me despite being completely horrified. I think that might be entertaining for a while. Oh also be able to read their mind maybe. I'm not sure. Depends on how much other stuff is conveyed in real life. The important thing is to try though.

But also I'd like this cold to go away, or maybe for a super cute gothish person to date. Also to be functional in some way. Also other stuff. You know I just came here to share the spider story.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

What makes you an awesome poster with such deep, amazing thinking.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Interesting, I'm afraid of spiders, so I'd really hate to be visited by a giant sex werespider .......I wonder is spider porn a thing ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

karenw said:


> Why would you never buy bottled water?


You can get it from taps, so unless that water is polluted I wouldn't buy it.



Mondo_Fernando said:


> What makes you an awesome poster with such deep, amazing thinking.


lol I'm not sure about that but thanks, mostly just typing 60% of whatever's on my mind.



blue2 said:


> Interesting, I'm afraid of spiders, so I'd really hate to be visited by a giant sex werespider .......I wonder is spider porn a thing ?


It is a thing especially anthropomorphic spiders (as you'd expect,) although I haven't actually checked it out. That's just my theme of the week. After finding out about (probably spoilers for Stephen King Dark Tower series)


* *




this character: Mordred Deschain


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I'm not sure about that but thanks, mostly just typing 60% of whatever's on my mind.


You're welcome.

On your mind, wow. :O

Great mind. :yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, it's the legs that creep me out with spiders, the bigger they are the worse it is ( I'm ok with tiny spiders) something like that would be terrifying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Persephone The Dread

What does this facial expression say?

(I have a thing for women making this face but I can't find a photo of a woman doing it so I had to use this one)










EDIT - I think it's an "I'm sexy!" facial expression but there's a lot of those so it isn't that helpful. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@WillYouStopDave

No idea really, I'm not good at reading facial expressions. I actually took a test on that online once and scored pretty low lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @WillYouStopDave
> 
> No idea really, I'm not good at reading facial expressions. I actually took a test on that online once and scored pretty low lol.


 Yeah. I'm not so good at it either. Funny. I actually like the "resting ***** face". :lol


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Which is your favourite Persephone titled song?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you awesome?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Replicante said:


> Which is your favourite Persephone titled song?







(tbf I can't think of another one off the top of my head but it's a good track.)



MCHB said:


> Are you awesome?


Nah definitely not, this is pretty much the definition of awesome though:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What would be your ideal Christmas present ?


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

When is harvest???


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> (tbf I can't think of another one off the top of my head but it's a good track.)


There is a memorable one by Cocteau Twins, too.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Any experience with the Fate series?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> What would be your ideal Christmas present ?


Ah I dunno. The battery died in my old pair of wireless headphones, I need to get a new pair of those at some point but not sure what ones atm. Or a dragon would be cool.



asittingducky said:


> When is harvest???


Late September according to Google.



Replicante said:


> There is a memorable one by Cocteau Twins, too.


Oh that's interesting I haven't heard much of their stuff (I like the song Alice,) but I think they're kind of a similar group musically.



Barakiel said:


> Any experience with the Fate series?


Ah not really any, I only know some of the characters from Fate Apocrypha after googling mythological figures and characters from that came up and also from people online mentioning one of them.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah I dunno. The battery died in my old pair of wireless headphones, I need to get a new pair of those at some point but not sure what ones atm. Or a dragon would be cool.


Poor santa &#128542;... imagine him having to go hunt a dragon, try to take it alive, chase it in his sleigh, throw a net over it I suppose, remember a dragon is for life not just for christmas.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah definitely not, this is pretty much the definition of awesome though:


OMG well that exists apparently! :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you think that salt is a substitute for salt substitute?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Space, does it have a positive curvature, negative curvature, or is it flat?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

So did you get new headphones ?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

What do you think about these lyrics?

"Who was it that said the world was mania, divorces, and spare change? 
Let's lethalize our slingshots and swallow propane"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think that salt is a substitute for salt substitute?


Salt is for magic rituals.



Fever Dream said:


> Space, does it have a positive curvature, negative curvature, or is it flat?


No idea lol.



blue2 said:


> So did you get new headphones ?


I didn't, it requires research so I just haven't bothered to get any. One day maybe.



funnynihilist said:


> What do you think about these lyrics?
> 
> "Who was it that said the world was mania, divorces, and spare change?
> Let's lethalize our slingshots and swallow propane"


I haven't heard that song before but not bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Which of the following thoughts makes you laugh -

1. A chicken sneeze (a sneezing chicken) 

2. A pissed off chihuahua that's so overwhelmed with a flood of doggie emotions it can't bark and just trembles 

3. A public fountain that is made to look like a toilet spraying neon green water up and out in all directions

4. A person driving down the road with a giant plastic banana on the roof of their car acting like they don't know it's there

5. Sending cheap, used mopheads (wrapped up very nicely, as to disguise the true nature of the gift) to all of the people on your Christmas shopping list (and picturing their recipients ripping them open and saying "WTF is this?").

6. A person wearing a white shirt with a big purple strawberry on the back of it and no one even notices.

?


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

I have heard this advice a lot, "Be yourself"? what does it mean.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RedHouse said:


> I have heard this advice a lot, "Be yourself"? what does it mean.


Don't bend to the will of others. Sometimes people will try to get you to conform to their stupid idea of they think a person is supposed to be and weak people will just go ahead and do it for fear of upsetting the other person. Not being yourself means readily allowing others to control you. Don't do that.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Don't bend to the will of others. Sometimes people will try to get you to conform to their stupid idea of they think a person is supposed to be and weak people will just go ahead and do it for fear of upsetting the other person. Not being yourself means readily allowing others to control you. Don't do that.


Thank you,very wise words.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RedHouse said:


> I have heard this advice a lot, "Be yourself"? what does it mean.


It means even if you're a homicidal maniac you should stand tall & be proud, don't be ashamed or hide it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What is your headphone budget ?


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

A frying pan salesman told me that same thing ...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dispatch said:


> A frying pan salesman told me that same thing ...


Careful, you're making Daves Chihuahua get emotional ...you wouldn't like it when it trembles.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

blue2 said:


> Dispatch said:
> 
> 
> > A frying pan salesman told me that same thing ...
> ...


Sorry Dave ... I got one of those white shirts mine had a bullseye on the back ... I never wore it


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Are we ruining this thread ? If so sorry.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh no ... not again .... I’m sorry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Its ok boy you just got a little excited :hug ...have a Scooby snack & relax.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Which of the following thoughts makes you laugh -
> 
> 1. A chicken sneeze (a sneezing chicken)
> 
> ...


The bolded one was kind of amusing the first time I read it. I know someone who did something similar to this they gave this friend a Christmas present that was in a ps3 box I was there when they opened it but they were actually happier when it wasn't a ps3 because the gift they got them wasn't as good as a ps3 obviously so they would have felt guilty. People's rituals are exhausting.



RedHouse said:


> I have heard this advice a lot, "Be yourself"? what does it mean.


You can't technically stop being yourself but they usually mean try to be your ideal self separate from external influence. Generally the extent to which this ideal is pushed depends on the culture and how individualised it is.



blue2 said:


> What is your headphone budget ?


Ideally £50 or less but I'd probably have to go over that.



conantheworthless said:


> Has your life changed for the better since making this thread?


Nah and it gets worse every day, since if nothing else I'm getting older.

(I have no idea what's going on this thread now lol.)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Are your homicidal tendencies limited to furby's, or do they include sad puppet frogs?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Are your homicidal tendencies limited to furby's, or do they include sad puppet frogs?


Well linguistically homicide has to be Humans  otherwise it would be furbicide, which of course is deeply frowned upon.

Despite the smear campaign against Kermits I warmed up to the sad puppet frogs after watching this video:






Especially the end of the video where he mentions 'if somebody hates you stab them with an asbestos covered knife and take out their kneecaps' That's the same energy as the homicidal furbys.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well linguistically homicide has to be Humans  otherwise it would be furbicide, which of course is deeply frowned upon.
> 
> Despite the smear campaign against Kermits I warmed up to the sad puppet frogs after watching this video:
> 
> ...


I used to be a swashbuckling bachelor, until I took a asbestos covered knife to the knee. :fall


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

What does it mean to bet on a bull in the heather?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A couple (they're kinda related) 

1. Don't you hate it when you're looking at something online and it has a picture and it says to click to see it larger and you click it and it's the same exact damn size?

2. What would you do if your computer had a prominent "TURBO MODE" button in the front of it and you pushed it and there was no difference?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

How much do you love this picture, a lot or a whole lot?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Why is the water brown? :um


Do you like playing vampires in the Sims 4?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^Water birth, that's blood & whatever else came out along with baby & they're bathing in it..... : /


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m sorry but 🤮 ... plus I never get to use this emoji


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

exceptionalfool said:


> What does it mean to bet on a bull in the heather?


I've never heard that saying before.



WillYouStopDave said:


> A couple (they're kinda related)
> 
> 1. Don't you hate it when you're looking at something online and it has a picture and it says to click to see it larger and you click it and it's the same exact damn size?
> 
> 2. What would you do if your computer had a prominent "TURBO MODE" button in the front of it and you pushed it and there was no difference?


1. Not sure that's happened to me (maybe it does but I haven't thought about it much,) but sometimes on my phone it just won't load if I click on something on google images, because most websites don't work on my phone which is pretty annoying.

2. Depends on what the turbo mode was supposed to do, and whether I'd really wanted/needed it in the first place.



crimeclub said:


> How much do you love this picture, a lot or a whole lot?


Well the blood part is kind of interesting I guess lol. Also that kids expression on the left is funny.



SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Why is the water brown? :um
> 
> Do you like playing vampires in the Sims 4?


I actually don't have that expansion for The Sims 4, but I liked playing them in The Sims 3 sometimes (I also played The Sims 2 which had vampires but those ones were a bit too cheesy.) I like the other supernatural life stages too especially witches/warlocks and aliens. I once made a Sim who was a doctor and a vampire and I intended for him to be gay, only he ended up having to be bisexual because women were more receptive than men lol and it was ruining my plans, was pretty funny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

So....a scenario. 

Let's say you're gonna start driving and you need a car. You do your shopping around and you find the perfect car for you. There's only one problem. It's called "The Roach" and it's made by a company called Deecon. It also has bugeye headlights and winglike spoilers. Do you buy it and drive it proudly or go back to find something less ideal but also not named "The Roach"? It also comes with a small robot dog named Gertrude.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

crimeclub said:


> How much do you love this picture, a lot or a whole lot?


Oh my ... This isn't very nice. :O Why do the kids gotta bathe in their sibling's after birth. :rofl


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

exceptionalfool said:


> Oh my ... This isn't very nice. :O Why do the kids gotta bathe in their sibling's after birth. :rofl


Some people are weird when it comes to that stuff, I've heard of women eating their placenta, like they cook it in a pizza or something and eat it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Some people are weird when it comes to that stuff, I've heard of women eating their placenta, like they cook it in a pizza or something and eat it.


 Waste not want not. :lol


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

crimeclub said:


> Some people are weird when it comes to that stuff, I've heard of women eating their placenta, like they cook it in a pizza or something and eat it.


I wouldn't judge, it's cool, but when you involve the kids in that stuff it just seems kinda weird.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Do you know cpr ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So....a scenario.
> 
> Let's say you're gonna start driving and you need a car. You do your shopping around and you find the perfect car for you. There's only one problem. It's called "The Roach" and it's made by a company called Deecon. It also has bugeye headlights and winglike spoilers. Do you buy it and drive it proudly or go back to find something less ideal but also not named "The Roach"? It also comes with a small robot dog named Gertrude.


This is very specific lol. I guess the car doesn't appeal although Gertrude seems kind of cute. A robot cat would be cool too.



blue2 said:


> Do you know cpr ?


Nope


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Do you have any food allergies?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Do you have any food allergies?


Hmm not that I'm aware of, although if the symptoms were mild I might not notice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is very specific lol. I guess the car doesn't appeal although Gertrude seems kind of cute. A robot cat would be cool too.


 :lol

I had forgotten I posted this. I thought you might appreciate the odd specificity of it. 

(The fact that I seem to be obsessed with bugs on here is actually puzzling to me, since I'm really not)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

What's your typical day like? Or what your last atypical day like?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> What's your typical day like? Or what your last atypical day like?


On my last atypical day I was in London and wandered around a second hand book/comic book market, walked past a small outdoor skatepark covered in graffiti, walked through China Town and a bunch of other places, and stumbled on this place which I hadn't heard of before. I walked down there thinking it was just some normal underpass or something but something about the outside of the stairs seemed interesting to me:






but the graffiti was a bit different to that video because it changes often. Also there were a bunch of shops or bars and stuff open down there when I was wandering through they started to open as it got darker and someone put one of those fire heater things outside one. There were a bunch of people around graffiting at the time too.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

But are birds real, though? Your reply.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Euripides said:


> But are birds real, though? Your reply.


lol! Probably not tbh billboards don't lie, Peter McIndoe knows:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Did you find anything interesting at the second hand book/comic book market? Did any piece of graffiti stand out to you?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

How do you feel about Fate!Merlin?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Biscuit ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Did you find anything interesting at the second hand book/comic book market? Did any piece of graffiti stand out to you?


There were some interesting old books, but I can't remember any of the titles now. I didn't end up buying anything. With the graffiti there was one piece where someone had incorporated actual rubbish into it and stuck it up on the ceiling which was interesting, some political stuff and someone had written 'graffiti is not vandalism but a very beautiful crime,' this colourful skeletal figure with a fox next to it and some butterflies. It's hard to describe them in words. I took some videos/photos but too lazy to sort through it and upload anything here 



Barakiel said:


> How do you feel about Fate!Merlin?


I don't know anything about him, but Merlin's are usually pretty cool and he has a cute fennec fox kinda pet there and according to Google he has purple eyes which is the best colour too.

I found this through google too:




















I don't think she likes him lol.

This image has a cozy ambience.



blue2 said:


> Biscuit ?


What type? Probably yes though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What type? Probably yes though.


Personal choice would be Jammy dodger.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Personal choice would be Jammy dodger.


That's exactly what I was thinking before you posted good choice.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Really ?...ok... I was also thinking jaffa cake but I couldn't decide if it was a cake or a biscuit ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Is a jaffa cake, a cake or a biscuit ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Is a jaffa cake, a cake or a biscuit ?


It's not taxed like a chocolate covered biscuit so I guess the UK government decided they were cakes. I don't like them though and don't eat them.

And since I like most cakes that also means they're not real cakes. They are the worst of both worlds.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> And since I like most cakes that also means they're not real cakes. They are the worst of both worlds.


&#128558; :cry


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Will you be watching Loki on Disney+?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nekomaru said:


> Will you be watching Loki on Disney+?


Not on Disney+ because I tend to pirate-stream TV (and even if I didn't I wouldn't subscribe to Disney+ just for the couple of mildly interesting shows they have,) but eventually probably.

I'm hoping it has some shapeshifting in it, but I don't think it will. I also kind of want an Agent of Asgard TV series tbh or something based on another comic book (there's another I forgot the name of that I haven't read at all but seemed interesting. One with America Chavez in.)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Did you ever think that this thread would pass 500 posts?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Does a straw have one or two holes?

Were you ever into LEGO/Bionicle?

Is Fate!Paracelsus husbando material?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Did you ever think that this thread would pass 500 posts?


Not really lol and now it's the only thread like it still around :um



Barakiel said:


> Does a straw have one or two holes?
> 
> Were you ever into LEGO/Bionicle?
> 
> Is Fate!Paracelsus husbando material?


Oh that's interesting, think my knee jerk thought was two?

I did like/play with lego as a kid, not Bionicle though I don't think but I do remember seeing that around.

Yeah he seems pretty bae, most long haired bishounen characters are haha.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How far can you throw a rock?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you cook? And if so, what do you like to make?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Karsten said:


> How far can you throw a rock?


lol I have no idea actually.



Fever Dream said:


> Can you cook? And if so, what do you like to make?


I can cook in the literal sense but I really don't enjoy it and mostly just make the same food over and over these days out of apathy/mental health issues/not wanting to do things. I make a lot of stuff with pasta.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

What's one question nobody here has asked you, that you wish someone would ask?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What is that thing in your avatar? It looks like Yosemite Sam digging int he sand and getting frustrated. :lol


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

How do you feel about Argentina?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> What's one question nobody here has asked you, that you wish someone would ask?


I don't know really, maybe I'll know if someone asks :lol



WillYouStopDave said:


> What is that thing in your avatar? It looks like Yosemite Sam digging int he sand and getting frustrated. :lol


Lol I like gasmask/dystopia stuff. It's actually a gif from a 1990 cult film called Hardware, (ripped off some short story from a Judge Dredd comic I think.) I haven't seen it but someone used clips from it to create this fan music video:











It does look like an interesting film aesthetically though. That guy in my avatar is actually played by the lead singer of the gothic rock band Fields of the Nephilim too but I didn't realise that at first.

The funny thing is I thought it was an actual official music video for a really long time even though it was a bit higher budget seeming, because he has other work with Lasse Hoile that's  vaguely similar in aesthetic.



Velorrei said:


> How do you feel about Argentina?


I don't know much about Argentina, but they have very progressive laws around gender identity which I like because my country is quite different.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

What's your earliest memory that you can recall?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

When is coronavirus going to end, and when will the world go back to normal?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the difference?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Has being quarantined really changed anything for you?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If I owned a company would you be an employee ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> What's your earliest memory that you can recall?


I'm not really sure now because the oldest ones are so vague it's more like memories of memories. I think there's one where I was lying in some cot sort of thing somewhere maybe on holiday or something and there was a rooster? I really don't know.



veron said:


> When is coronavirus going to end, and when will the world go back to normal?


I don't think it will ever be gone completely but the pandemic will probably end after about a year and a half or so (that was the case with swine flu.) They might have some vaccine some time next year. As for the quarantine thing in a bunch of countries probably a few months. There might be later re-infections as well after it ends.



kesker said:


> What's the difference?


between what? 



Fever Dream said:


> Has being quarantined really changed anything for you?


Well I got sick with something that lasted a couple of days, and then had to disinfect everything I touched and maintain a certain distance which was annoying, but I've stopped doing that now since 10 days passed. Other than that, not much has changed but it's much harder to buy certain things now. Pasta is always sold out. I might start making some soon by borrowing my brother's pasta maker which he never actually had used yet.



blue2 said:


> If I owned a company would you be an employee ?


Depends on what the company does.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

the film hardware looks kickin.

does everything in red lenses look bad ***?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

actually a better quesiton is what deosn't look badass in red lenses?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

OK you will be vice president, what kind of company would you want it to be ?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not really lol and now it's the only thread like it still around.


You're a star.










Are you going to get your head frozen?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I must be on the ignore list.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't get it persephone hasn't asnwered any of our questions, where are you persephone, we desperately need to interview you for your insightful
commentary on stupid ****.

please. SAS is like 9.95% less interesting without you, and thats alot.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

So your easter avatar is not evil ? As it seems to be delivering eggs.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the difference between what your living space looks like and how you'd like it to look?


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

What's your favorite brand of toilets?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

EndofSummer said:


> the film hardware looks kickin.
> 
> does everything in red lenses look bad ***?





EndofSummer said:


> actually a better quesiton is what deosn't look badass in red lenses?


I don't think I've seen that much filmed with a red lens actually, but it can work pretty well.



blue2 said:


> OK you will be vice president, what kind of company would you want it to be ?


Maybe a game dev company or something related to music.



scarpia said:


> You're a star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then stick it somewhere as a Halloween decoration, good idea.



scarpia said:


> I must be on the ignore list.


No I just didn't check this thread for a while lol.



EndofSummer said:


> I don't get it persephone hasn't asnwered any of our questions, where are you persephone, we desperately need to interview you for your insightful
> commentary on stupid ****.
> 
> please. SAS is like 9.95% less interesting without you, and thats alot.


I was probably sleeping. Even when I'm awake I'm still mostly sleeping.



blue2 said:


> So your easter avatar is not evil ? As it seems to be delivering eggs.


That's Sheldon the Easter imp from Runescape. I'll be changing that at some point soon because it's already out of date.

He hands out virtual chocolate eggs:


* *















I like it though the model/animation is based off one of my favourite Runescape pets:










Which is a mini version of one of my favourite NPCs:

https://runescape.wiki/w/Mr._Mordaut



kesker said:


> What's the difference between what your living space looks like and how you'd like it to look?


I don't tend to think about this at all at this point tbh. Most of it is half decorated. My room is usually a mess. At some point I stuck stuff all over the walls so it matches the inside of my head I guess in terms of being a chaotic disaster. I can tolerate/adjust to almost anything environmental though in that sense as long as certain things are functioning.



asittingducky said:


> What's your favorite brand of toilets?


The only one I can think of is Armitage Shanks and I'm sure part of the reason for that is that it's the title of a Green Day song:






Although I also remember reading that on some sinks etc.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Interesting I never got into Runescape.

Do you have any real life pets or would you like to look after animals?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

If you could have a capybara would you have one. and if you could have two capybaras would you keep them.

if not, what exotic animal would you have.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

I always liked the sinks by Delta..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Interesting I never got into Runescape.
> 
> Do you have any real life pets or would you like to look after animals?


I don't but did have some family ones on off and one time looked after a rabbit for a while. Always small pets though my brother had snails, and we had fish and gerbils at one point. Never any larger pets like a dog or cat because my dad didn't like them, and my mum isn't a big fan of cats because she's a gardener.

I'm a bit too much of a robot possibly for that to be intuitive although I do find animals somewhat interesting and animal psychology (same with Humans.) Sometimes they're cute. They have fairly short lives so it would also be upsetting when they died.



EndofSummer said:


> If you could have a capybara would you have one. and if you could have two capybaras would you keep them.
> 
> if not, what exotic animal would you have.


I don't think I'd want one. I don't think I'd want to keep an exotic animal but I like lots - elephants, komodo dragons, red pandas, giant pandas, bats, crows (not that exotic.) All the cute ones and creepy ones that spread infectious diseases and steal jewellery or crime scene weapons:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know anything about him, but Merlin's are usually pretty cool and he has a cute fennec fox kinda pet there and according to Google he has purple eyes which is the best colour too.


I know I'm a bit late in replying to this, but apparently Merlin and that cute fennec fox (Fou) have some kind of beef and he's actually not being affectionate in that gif after all. :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Barakiel

well I'm just going to have to ignore that now. I'm the expert at ignoring canon anyway :')

Actually now that I look again at that gif you posted Fou does seem kind of grumpy.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you ever had to stand up to bullies? How would you do it if it went on for half a decade and they didn't stop no matter how many times you spoke up?


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Bacon sandwich or elk sandwich


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you have to pay the SAS overlords extra for your very own Persephone themed thread?

Also, do you think being SAS famous will ever go to your head?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fear24itself said:


> Do you like Trance?


I don't think I've heard much trance music or that I know how to identify it. When it comes to electronic music I like stuff like this:


* *


































asittingducky said:


> Have you ever had to stand up to bullies? How would you do it if it went on for half a decade and they didn't stop no matter how many times you spoke up?


It went on for over a decade I never effectively got her off my back until I physically moved. If I could go back in time I'd probably react violently. Maybe go all out and blow up the school as well.



James10145 said:


> Bacon sandwich or elk sandwich


Well I've never tried an elk sandwich but I would imagine bacon.



either/or said:


> Do you have to pay the SAS overlords extra for your very own Persephone themed thread?
> 
> Also, do you think being SAS famous will ever go to your head?


Lots of people used to have threads like this at the time I made it, but those threads died eventually or the people who made them left the forum. I don't want to be thought of as sas famous tbh. Honestly if the forum wasn't so inactive now I'd just let this thread die again now.


----------

